# Channel 498 - Take 2....



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So... During the day today, some minor changes were made to 498... mostly as noted else where... audio was added to the feed...

So now that it has been a few days...

Time to flush the results, and let's recapture some updated data...
So as of "now"...

What is your status with 498...

If you are having issues:
Please post what receiver, what software is on the receiver, and what the issues is.


----------



## Tone-Loc (Sep 14, 2007)

Had trouble with 498 until new channel test last night.

Now 489 is there with Audio on both tuners


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Also: HR20 users, confirm both tuners in your tests:
With nothing recording, and two tuner configuration:

Tune channel 498
Tune channel 206
Tune channel 207
Tune channel 498

This will ensure that you have tested both tuners.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

498 coming in loud and clear.

SWM5:
HR20 (0x19d)
HR20 w/ 2 BBCs (0x19e)
H21


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

All is well here with my HR20-100 connected directly to AT-9! Can't wait for Wednesday


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

HR20 and H21 both still good to go.

Earl, can you explain please how the the channel sequence you posted forces the HR20 to use both tuners.

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

carl6 said:


> HR20 and H21 both still good to go.
> 
> Earl, can you explain please how the the channel sequence you posted forces the HR20 to use both tuners.
> 
> Carl


Tuner X / Tuner Y

Tune Channel 498: Tuner X is used
Tune Channel 206: Tuner Y is used
Tune Channel 207: Tuner X is used
Tune Channel 498: Tuner Y is used

The HR20 alternates between the available tuners, when changing channels.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So... During the day today, some minor changes were made to 498... mostly as noted else where... audio was added to the feed...
> 
> So now that it has been a few days...
> 
> ...


Sacramento, CA checking in Earl. 498 looks great w/ DD audio as well.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

great here on both of my HR20s.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 9, 2007)

carl6 said:


> HR20 and H21 both still good to go.
> 
> Earl, can you explain please how the the channel sequence you posted forces the HR20 to use both tuners.
> 
> Carl


And would this have tested both turners if something was recording?


----------



## bslange2 (Sep 20, 2007)

Before the 2 channels were released, I had 480/481 and no 498. Then when the channels came, I had all five of them.

This morning, at around 8:00 AM, the power went out and my receiver was rebooted. I haven't had 498 since. 480/481 still work.

I don't have any MPEG4 channels, as I do not currently have local HD's.

I think this is the problem most people are having who can't see 498. 

I have tested both tuners. I tested both tuners last night also, and got Discovery and National Geographic with no problems.

Hardware/Software Information:

HR20-700S
0x19e
No Multiswitch
30 feet from dish


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*EXTREMELY IMPORTANT !!!!!*

Please post the extra information: Hardware, Software, What you are seeing.... and anything else about yoru configuration...

If you are voting in one of the two NEGATIVE 498 options
The details are 1,000% more important, then the raw vote count.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

No, alternating only applies when both tuners are available.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

desulliv said:


> And would this have tested both turners if something was recording?


Nope, as the system can't toggle to Tuner Y, if Tuner Y is busy recording something.


----------



## jhutt75 (Apr 15, 2007)

Need another option. I did get 498 before but only by tuning to 498 and then power cycling the receiver. Now, I get 498 with no problem.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

498 still working properly on both tuners.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

My parents HR20-700 running 18a didn't get 498 before. I stopped by there today and peaked their dish and they still didn't get 498. But that was around 7pm. I will stop by and check again tomorrow. They just get a black screen. They have a slimline dish going to rev 2 B band converters, no multiswitch.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Count that as didn't but do now. (and list all the details, please.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

I was able to pick up 498 last night after I tuned to 9300/1 since then it has worked, though it is very slow (3+ seconds) to tune to it. The channel banner normally disapears before I can see the slide. I have an HR20-700 on the current NR firmware.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jhutt75 said:


> Need another option. I did get 498 before but only by tuning to 498 and then power cycling the receiver. Now, I get 498 with no problem.


That would count as didn't have it before, but have it now.


----------



## SatNoob (Aug 16, 2007)

All I get is a grey screen on 498. I got the slide show yesterday on both tuners just fine. Today my power also bleeped. When I chekced 498 this afternoon all I get is grey on 498 with both tuners. 480/481 both confirmed working. I got both the 9300 tested channels last night just fine.

This is an HR20-100s.

Do I have a problem? The reolution changes to 720p on 498, but all I see is grey.


----------



## FLSHADOW (Feb 7, 2006)

H20-600
Still Getting Searching For Sat.
Got Both 9030/31 Last Night


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

Before yesterday's test, one HR20 was intermittent on 498. Now, H20 and both HR20s consistently get 498 along with sound.


----------



## Auraxr (May 26, 2007)

Got 498 Before, Still have it now. HR20-700, 0x19e.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Got it before, still getting it now.


----------



## meister (Sep 24, 2007)

HR20-700 0x18a
WB68 Multiswitch
72.5 Locals
HD OTA via Silver Sensor
Network Connected

480, 481 Fine
498 no go with all tricks
transponders ~51(2)-80(17)

Premier w/HD
HD Access credited today 9/23
HR10-250 Primary on account


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Both tuners working since the beginning. Great audio working tonight


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I've checked 498 several times today and it was always there (and was there before), but I never had any audio.

Just now, I tuned to it again and No audio again. However, when I checked the other tuner by using Earls suggested route (498,206,207,498), the audio was there. I used the sequence again and audio was there again. Repeated it several times and now both tuners are receiving the audio.

Any idea why I wasn't getting audio earlier or even when I first tried it just now?


----------



## Talonn (Jul 4, 2007)

Had black screen before and still have it now and no audio.
HR20-100S
ver. 0x18a released 8/29
40' run to WB68, 50' run to TV
receive OTA HD thru HR20 
Locals from the 72.5 bird

I have tried just about everything I have seen in posts, all of Earl's and Tom's post also. I have never had anything but the 720p black screen

480 & 481 both give me the "BBC Confirmed" message.
Transponders 1-14, 17, and 22 are giving signals of 77 to 85

HDMI connection to vizio 42" LCD


----------



## bhambrad (Sep 24, 2007)

I have 2 HR20-700's and one H20

The H20 Saw it no problem: Version 0xF14 Native Mode: On
HR20 #1: 0x18a, Native Mode: ON | Doesn't work today - worked yesterday
HR20#2: 0x18a, Native Mode: ON | Worked yesterday & works today

It's odd that I have 2 HR20's and one sees the test channel and the other doesn't I actually have a 3rd HR20 that I may turn on to test. I have had problems over the past several days with NATIVE mode. The H20 & HR20 boxes are acting up when switching channels.


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

HR20-700 connected via HDMI
0x18a
No HD locals via D*

Seem to getting 498 most every time, however sometimes I wait and wait and wait, and then I press the pause button and it appears! I have yet to receive any audio.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Got it before both tuners. Don't get it now either tuner. Always got 480, never got 481. HR20-700 019D. Rolled back to 018A. 498 worked before on both versions. Dish is AT-9 with no signal on even transponders. Probably unrelated to any of this, but OTA tuners no longer function correctly either.


----------



## drothepuck (Sep 3, 2007)

HR-20 700 Got 498 last night when I paused then resumed. Today receiver froze up and had to reboot. Now get black screen and doesn't work when I pause then play. Never gotten music on it. 

0x18a update
No multiswitch
OTA channels in Wichita, KS not D*


----------



## azbob (Aug 28, 2007)

498 good, 4 tuners.... phoenix area, thanks


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

shendley said:


> Got it before, still getting it now.


Same here in northeast PA on my H20. looks clear and sharp and now with music from an XM station.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Working fine here.


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have never gotten 498. All I get is a black screen.
I've got an HR-20 on 0x019D with no switch.
I've tested OK on both 480 and 481 since they launched.
I did not see about the 9300 and 9301 channels last night, so don't know if I receive them.

Edit: Now that I have tested 9300 and 9301. 480, 481, 498, 9300, and 9301 all work


----------



## drothepuck (Sep 3, 2007)

drothepuck said:


> HR-20 700 Got 498 last night when I paused then resumed. Today receiver froze up and had to reboot. Now get black screen and doesn't work when I pause then play. Never gotten music on it.
> 
> 0x18a update
> No multiswitch
> OTA channels in Wichita, KS not D*


UPDATE just tried again now I still have black screen but hear the music on. Halfway there I guess. But I do have to pause then play to get the music.


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Also: HR20 users, confirm both tuners in your tests:
> With nothing recording, and two tuner configuration:
> 
> Tune channel 498
> ...


HR20 user. Still having problems with one of the tuners...

Edit:

0x19a
I receive 103(b) on the signal strength on both tuners
I am receiving confirmation from both channels 480 and 481


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

Did not get 498 (black screen) until 9300 and 9301 were active. Have it now.
HR20-100
18a
HDMI


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Had it before....have it now with audio


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Get 498 fine both yesterday and today. 

H20-600 running 2038
HR20-700 running 019a yesterday, 019e today
No multiswitch, fed directly from slimline

Also all other tests worked, 480, 481, 9300, 9301

Edit: additional data point: Hr20 using HDMI, H20 using component


----------



## Ein (Sep 3, 2007)

HR20-100 with latest software, still gray screen on both tuners. No extra hardware.


----------



## rgb24 (May 26, 2007)

Earlier today I was getting 498 on my H20-100 but not on my HR20-100. Tonight I can get 498 on both receivers but on my HR20 only if I hit the pause or replay button. I get picture on both tuners but only get sound on one tuner. I am using a HR20-100 with ox18a, no multi switch, receiver is hooked directly to the dish with 2 cables around 50 feet.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That would count as didn't have it before, but have it now.


You hit that one on the head Earl, i didn't have 498 before on my HR20-100 but i do have it now!

:biggthump

Thanks Earl!

The HR20-700 is A-OK all the way around!!


----------



## MAVERICK007 (Aug 30, 2006)

*HR20-100*
Version 0x18a
480 Ok
481 Ok
498 *Never have gotten confirmation* 
9300 *Last night nothing*
9301 *Last night nothing*
DMA: Charlottesville, VA (Currently NO Locals) Only OTA

*H20*
480-481, 498, 9300, 9301 all A-ok!


----------



## darklight (Feb 7, 2007)

HR-20 with 019e, good to go since the test channels have launched.

I have audio with the updated 498.

No probs. Bring it.


----------



## jbro54 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have 2 HR20-700's. One I get 480, 481, and the slide on 498 with no audio. The other gets 480, 481, and it did get audio on 498 with no picture. Now it just has a black screen with no audio. For both, this is on both tuners. They both have 0x18a, connected via HDMI, and through a WB68 multiswitch. I have the AT9 dish. No HD locals via D*. OTA into input on HR20's. The odd thing is the one I get the slide on with no audio is in 1080i, not 720p. The one I don't get anything on tries to tune at 720p. Hope that is enough info.


----------



## azblackace (Aug 22, 2007)

HR20-100 0x18a
WB68 Multiswitch
HD OTA
Network Connected
20' cable run

480/481 Perfect. 9300/9301 were fine last night. I also got 498 last night just fine. I had to clean up some of the cables behind the entertainment center which required me to shut down the power on the HR20.

Now I get
Black screen no audio 498.
Tried both tuners.


----------



## easttexasirish (Sep 23, 2007)

I had audio all during the day but now I have no audio on 498. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## davidg (Dec 18, 2006)

All working fine now since the 9300/9301 test. 498 was a black screen before that.

HR20-700, 0x18a, HDMI


----------



## jbro54 (Jul 31, 2007)

Fogot to say, I switched the lines and bbc's from one to the other, but get the same results. The one that had 498 with no audio, still does and the one without a slide on 498 still does not.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

HR-700 using current CE getting 498 on both tuners now (Before I did not get it on tuner 2) but Channels 480 and 481 failing on tuner 2. Using HDMI

H-20 using current software (Not involved in CE). Getting searching for satellite on all channels involved. 

Almost forgot. No Multiswitch. 5LNB Sidecar
Premier package


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

Got all channels before and now.

1-HR20-100 ox18a

2-HR20-700 ox19d

5LNB Side car

WD6X8

BBC'S on all units


Great Audio DD.




Thanks Earl, DBS and D* 

Paul


----------



## clayface1000 (Apr 18, 2006)

As posted in an earlier thread:

480 & 481: Confirmed OK
498: Black screen. Always have and still the case to this moment
9300/9301 test: message 721
Display: CRT RPTV
Receiver: HR20-700
Software: 0x18A
BBCs: connected & working
Dish: AT-9
Multiswitch: WB68
Locals: I've "moved" so I don't know if I can receive my MPEG-4 locals. I recall I did before moving about a year ago. I do receive the MPEG-2 NY networks just fine on channel 80, etc.
DMA: New York (although I'm in Los Angeles)
Tried: all tricks (reboot, reinstall firmware, 72, 73, 498, pause, record, refresh services online, called CSR to remove & add HD service, removed & reinstall BBCs, etc.)

I am EXTREMELY frustrated at this time.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

HR20-700
WB68 Multiswitch
Have had 498, 499, 480, and 481 the whole time. Have sound on 498 as of this afternoon.
Also saw 9300 and 9301 in the wee hours this morning.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Tone-Loc said:


> Had trouble with 498 until new channel test last night.
> 
> Now 489 is there with Audio


+1 (works fine on both tuners)


----------



## Nuclear Waste (Sep 24, 2007)

Didn't see 498 before, still not seeing it now.

Fairly new account activated earlier this month
HR20-700 0x18a with BBC
WB68 Multiswitch
HD OTA
Cable run = <50 feet

480, 481 are fine
498 = Black screen, have never seen anything besides the black screen


----------



## rjanson (Sep 5, 2007)

cforrest said:


> All is well here with my HR20-100 connected directly to AT-9! Can't wait for Wednesday


Ditto


----------



## RichM (Apr 15, 2007)

Didn't get it before. 
Working ok since last night's test.

I get channel 498 now 100% of the time with both tuners. Although I get a gray screen for 2-4 seconds before I see the congrats screen and hear music.

Before I could never get 498 without channel-down/channel-up sequence.

HR20-100
Software: 0x18a
Receiver ID: 0231 8241 8147
Dish: 5 LNB Multi-Sat

No switch. Direct cables to dish (35' to grounding block, then 20' to dish).

Satellite 103(b)
Tuner 1:
Signal strength: 95 94 91 89 92 91 88 89
91 91 91 92 92 91 na na
95 na na na na 95 na na

Tuner2:
Signal strength: 95 95 92 89 92 92 87 91
89 92 90 92 92 92 na na
95 na na na na 95 na na


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

CUIllini said:


> HR20 user. Still having problems with one of the tuners...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


To continue my edit, utilizing the tuner explanation at the start of this thread, I performed the following tests, with the associated results:

Tuner x: 498 - black screen, no audio
Tuner y: 206
Tuner x: 480 - Confirmation
Tuner y: 207
Tuner x: 481 - Confirmation
Tuner x: 207
Tuner x: 498 - black screen, no audio
Tuner y: 206
Tuner x: 207
Tuner y: 480 - Confirmation
Tuner x: 206
Tuner y: 481 - Confirmation
Tuner x: 207
Tuner y: 498 - slide & audio


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

I voted "Didn't get 498 Before, Have it now" even though I could get it on one tuner, but not on the other tuner. This was the same on both HR20-700s. 

Now I get 498 on both tuners, on both HR20-700s.

What ever changed worked for me.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

easttexasirish said:


> I had audio all during the day but now I have no audio on 498. Anyone else experiencing this?


Exact opposite for me.


----------



## easttexasirish (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, a little more info on my situation. 

I see the Congratulations screen on both tuners but I am only getting audio through one of them. 

HR20 100


----------



## rdbrazell (Aug 18, 2007)

498 only on one tuner w/no "tricks"(tuner 2 will be gray screen then when you push pause then play, the pic shows up), with no audio at all. 480, 481 check out ok.

HR 20-700
Software Ver. 0x18a
Locals: HD OTA
Slimline Dish
Cable Run: aprox. 50 ft. from dish to receiver
BBC's in place on both cables.


----------



## gblues (Dec 8, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *EXTREMELY IMPORTANT !!!!!*
> 
> Please post the extra information: Hardware, Software, What you are seeing.... and anything else about yoru configuration...
> 
> ...


Still same boat. No picture, no sound, no OSD. Setup details:

Dish: Slimline Ka/Ku
Receiver: HR20-700, national release s/w
Networked: Yes
480/481: Yes
Signal strength on 103b: 60-65 on even txps, 75-80 on odd txps, 88 on txp 17. I get these numbers on both tuners when testing transponders individually
Ka/Ku locals: No (Boise, ID DMA)
SD locals: 72.5 sat
OTA connected: Yes
HD access: Yes
Native Mode: Off
TV resolution setting: 1080i
"Tricks" attempted: tried the trickplay methods, tried the native mode trick, did the channel change trick to try both tuners. No luck.

Wiring: Ka/Ku to WB68 6x8 multiswitch to sat in 1 & 2 via BBCs (confirmed working w/ 103b sig strength check)
Other IRDs: R15-500, although it's powered off at the moment so it shouldn't be interfering.

My signal numbers are on the weak side, so I might just need a service call to peak my dish strength. But I'd think even a 65% signal should be enough to pull a slideshow with audio track through.


----------



## Ivan1670 (Jan 20, 2007)

D*HR-20 said:


> I have never gotten 498. All I get is a black screen.
> I've got an HR-20 on 0x019D with no switch.
> I've tested OK on both 480 and 481 since they launched.
> I did not see about the 9300 and 9301 channels last night, so don't know if I receive them.


 I have the same thing.


----------



## SierraWing (Sep 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Also: HR20 users, confirm both tuners in your tests:
> With nothing recording, and two tuner configuration:
> 
> Tune channel 498
> ...


498(1) - Got image (sync'd to 720p) and audio, np.
498(2) - Nothing at first. Grey screen sync'd to 1080i. But if I "bumped" it a little - just a tap on the rewind and FF - image and audio came thru fine.

HR20-700, 0x19D. Native on.


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

I've had success with all test channels and now 498 has audio too. I missed last nights preview on 9300, 9301.

Friend of mine has H20 and he's good to go too.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Have always gotten it now with 5.1 dd.


----------



## Ben Lambert (Jan 18, 2007)

I got it before and after on the living room one. The other one in the other room I had to pause and fast forward before I got it. Now at 10:06 pm I am not getting it on either channel. I am not using the FTM on either one. When I did the pause and fast forward I got the slide but no audio. When I voted I voted for the first one working before and after. I did not vote on the second one.


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

Ben Lambert said:


> I got it before and after on the living room one. The other one in the other room I had to pause and fast forward before I got it. Now at 10:06 pm I am not getting it on either channel.


I'm not in the same room with it right now but I heard the music pause for a minute or so at just about the time you made your post. Maybe it was off for a second?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Got 498 before the modifications and still receiving now.


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

Had 498 before, still have 498 with sound now.

HR20-700, both BBC's installed
No multiswitch
Slimline
Using HDMI


----------



## jackm (Apr 22, 2005)

Just tried everything - still a black screen - on the HR20 - 700 - Software 18a - Upgraded on 8/[email protected] 4:49am. Note - everything passes on 480 & 481 w/ no problem. Signal - 92- 96% on all Xponders. Have Tried everything - no problem with the H20. Thanks


----------



## rdbrazell (Aug 18, 2007)

Dumb question: Where do you find the version of the software you have on your receiver? I have an HR 20 - 700 (for about a month)...guess the question never came up before...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

rdbrazell said:


> Dumb question: Where do you find the version of the software you have on your receiver? I have an HR 20 - 700 (for about a month)...guess the question never came up before...


Push and hold the info button for about 3-4 seconds. You will get an info and test screen. Software version is shown on that.

Carl


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

498 came in immediately with audio on both my HR20-700 and H20-600.

Also confirmed that 480/481 also come in now on the HR20 without doing the 72>73 channel switch.

But, haven't checked both tuners, as it's recording Shark now. Will check later.

Update... 

No joy. :bang Get the Searching for signal on Satellite In 2...(771) message.

This also happens with 480/481.


----------



## rdbrazell (Aug 18, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Push and hold the info button for about 3-4 seconds. You will get an info and test screen. Software version is shown on that.
> 
> Carl


Thanks, I appreciate it!

BTW the version is 0x18a


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

HR20-700 & HR20-100.
Zinwell 6X8.
I see and hear 498 on both.


----------



## willardcpa (Jun 5, 2007)

Yesterday I didn't get 498 until the 9300/9301 channels came on, then I got it. Just a while ago when I tested 498 at first I only got it on tuner 1, tuner 2 was searching for signal. Switched cables at the box and now both tuners get it.
100 box, latest s/w, multiswitch.


----------



## fade2black (Apr 8, 2007)

Had not gotten audio before on 498. Just tried, got audio.  
HR20-100, 0x18a. HDMI


----------



## Cyclone99 (Sep 22, 2007)

HR20-100, 0x18a, slimline dish, SB68, BBCs, good signal strength on 103b, only OTA HD locals.

Previously, I was never able to get anything on 498, always black screen, no message; tried all the tricks listed, etc.

But now, it's working on both tuners; it usually works right away. Sometimes a black screen comes up, but the audio/video both start working if I use Trick Play.


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

Always had 480, 481, 498. 721 on 9300 and 9301. But i got HD access removed and added back by D* today, so I know I am good to go. Sound and slide on 498 today on both tuners.

*OK Earl Flip The Switch !!!*


----------



## hidefman (Dec 16, 2006)

OK.... Sadly, no success on 498 at any time. Just gray screen. On 480 and 481, I get the BBC confirmed working, but even that message is on a gray background.

I am using 019a software on HR20 with WB68 and BBC rev 2, with no mpeg4 locals, only OTA locals, but currently not using diplexers at all in effort to see 498. I have recycled, rebooted, changed channels, paused, played, recorded ... nothing works. Not sure what next to try.

Out of town this weekend, so missed the 019d/019e download and missed testing the test channels.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

It appears to me by this thread almost everyone posting that is still having problems with 498 is using OTA, I wonder if they have diplexers and don't realize it??/?? just speculating out loud


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Ugh, I take back what I said, Earl

My HR20-700 still works downstairs

My HR20-100 upstairs now gives me a gray screen


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

HR20-700 
Ox18a
AT-9
No Multi Switch (That I know of)
BBCs installed months ago and work fine
103b signal levels were bad, but now OK. (look at my sig)
OTA and D* HD Locals look great
Native Off (but Native On works fine too)
Network Off
Internet Off
No phone connection
HDMI to HDTV set in my sig
Optical output to Sony Stereo Receiver (HDMI audio to HDTV set works fine) 

I'm 45 Miles east of LA, SoCal.

498 1080i with DD(3/2) audio via optical (though, sometimes the audio pulsates with a tremolo-like effect as the sound cuts in and out quickly, but it clears up after a while. It happened only once. The effect sounds a lot like some of the guitar parts of the song, since the guitarist is using a tremolo effect.) 

I never got to test 9300 + 9301 due to mis opportunity. 

480 and 481 worked great, too.


----------



## bearmur (Oct 7, 2006)

Still works on all my tuners.


----------



## waporvare (Sep 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Also: HR20 users, confirm both tuners in your tests:
> With nothing recording, and two tuner configuration:
> 
> Tune channel 498
> ...


I had 498 no audio, then went through this sequence and didn't have 498, just the gray screen. Reversed the sequence and got the splash screen with no audio again.

HR20-700 0x19e


----------



## Sing1gniS (Jan 14, 2007)

HR20-700 with software version 0x18a

Same as always, resolution changes to 720p and I can see DD listed in banner, but just a blank screen is displayed.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 9, 2007)

HR20-700, 0x18a, 498 on both tuners, with sound.


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

I am now getting 498 on both tuners and just noticed the sound too!

This is a change from yesterday. I was one of those who got the Congrat screen on one tuner, but after the tune ch 72-73-498 to switch tuners I got a black screen until i hit pause-play and it poped in. Never could get the second tuner to get ch 498 without a trick. Today it is totally different, no problems. Also no problems with 9300/9301 last night

I think D* changed the ch 498 encoding to improve the ability of the tuner to sync with the the signal, since i did not do anything to change my system.

I am using 0x18a software on HR 20-700
Use OTA with no diplexer - separate RG6 cable to antenna.
Getting 103(b) TP readings from 80 to 87 with tp 17 at 89. Both tuners the same.
ch 480/481 show BBCs OK on both tuners.


----------



## JeffGrid (Jul 12, 2005)

498 coming in loud and clear on all receivers. 480 and 481 also working. The only problem I have had was last night during test on 9300 and 9301, got the 721 message on all receivers. I have the HD access with locals.

HR20-700, Ox18a
2 H20-600, both with Ox2024

Jeff


----------



## stp890 (Aug 5, 2007)

HR20-700 0x19e, 498 didn't work until updating my HD programming online last night during the 9300 test. Don't know if that was the sole fix or not but that was all I changed to make it work. Since then all channels have worked albeit slow between channel changes as mentioned by others, but not a huge deal. DD sound on 498 is good too.


----------



## LP30 (Feb 27, 2004)

4 HR20-700
1 HR10-250

2 WB68 switches in a cascade

1 HR20 with 019d receives 498 on both tuners
1 HR20 with 019d receives 498 on 1 tuner*
1 HR20 with 019d fails on both tuners
1 HR20 with 018a fails on both tuners. - WB68s bypassed and direct connect to dish, still fails

the 2 receivers that completely fail are new installs. Changing receiver to the location of a receiver that passed 498 results in no change. All receivers passed 499, 480 and 481

*Odd result: Tuner 1 fails, tuner 2 passes. Disconnect tuner 2 and tuner 1 passes. Reconnect tuner 2 and tuner 1 fails. BBC on tuner 1 replaced. No change

Fail=reported black screen without searching for satellite or 721 errors.
103(b) signal strength ranges from 68 to 77


----------



## bdyer (May 22, 2007)

after minor tweeking of sat alignment, all test chans, 498 specifically, come in without a hitch!


----------



## shotdisc98 (May 7, 2007)

Getting slide and sound on both tuners from 498. Always received signals and passed tests on 480, 481, 498, 499, 9300, 9301. Slimline dish with 2 direct lines to HR20-700 with 19e software, BBCs directly on rear of receiver.


----------



## TehHobbitz (Sep 23, 2007)

Still just a grey screen on 498 here.

Slimline Dish (just installed on 9/22)
HR20-100S connected by HDMI
WB68 (I have 2 SD receivers and 1 R15 as well)
0x018a
92-96 on all 16 transponders from 103b from both tuners.
480/481 both show BBC confirmed.
HD Locals aren't available. I use my own OTA antenna for HD Locals. I do get SD local broadcasts through the Sat however.

Did not test the test channels last night, so I don't know if they worked or not.


----------



## ray652 (Apr 6, 2006)

using Earl's process....

sequence repeated several times - no 498 audio on alternate tries.....

Tune channel 498 audio and video fine
Tune channel 206 audio and video fine
Tune channel 207 audio and video fine
Tune channel 498 no audio, video fine - no audio
Tune channel 206 audio and video fine
Tune channel 207 audio and video fine
Tune channel 498 audio and video fine - audiio fine
Tune channel 206 audio and video fine
Tune channel 207 audio and video fine
Tune channel 498 no audio, video fine - no audio
Tune channel 206 audio and video fine
Tune channel 207 audio and video fine
Tune channel 498 audio and video fine - audiio fine

If I exclude 207 from the sequence and go 498 (with audio)> 206 > 498 has audio BUT if I go
498 (with audio)>206>207>498 then no audio on 498

If I exclude 206 then 498 (with audio)>207>498 with audio

I can consistently repeat the above with the same results......

9300 / 9301 tests were fine 

HR-20-700
2 x BBC
0x18a
Slimline
All TPs 85+
monitoring video output simultaneously on HDMI (separate optical audio) and composite video (same optical audio output) - separate monitors.
Northern WA state near Canadian border


----------



## jrgreg74 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have an HR-20 with ox18A. 498 has never worked correctly. But, 480 and 481 say connected. Please advise


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So... During the day today, some minor changes were made to 498... mostly as noted else where... audio was added to the feed...
> 
> So now that it has been a few days...
> 
> ...


Don't get 498 now, didn't get it before.

HR20-100 (installed on 9/21/07)
0x18a
Signal strengths in the 90s, 480/481 test fine.
Connected directly to Slimline
OTA antenna attached - not diplexed - separate RG6 cable
No HD locals (but none are available yet in my DMA anyway except OTA)

H20-100 is fine. No problems.


----------



## HBKDinobot (Sep 15, 2007)

498 Blank Screen no "fix" works

HR20-700
AT9 RG6 direct from dish
No Multiswitch
Didn't work on 0x18a just updated to 0x19e... Still blank screen
480/481 both say connected
No HD Locals Available


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

No problem here on both tuners.


----------



## jackm (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't get 498 now, didn't get it before.

HR20-700 
0x18a
Signal strengths in the mid 90s, 480/481 test fine.

OTA antenna attached - not diplexed - separate RG6 cable
No HD locals (but none are available yet in my DMA anyway except OTA)

H20-100 is fine. No problems.

Noticed that my account at Directv.com has not updated with the new HD Pkg


----------



## rjknyy (Nov 18, 2005)

*HR 20-700 498 gray screen*
H20-600-Everything works
Software Ver. 0x18a
Locals: HD OTA
Slimline Dish
WB68
480/481 working properly
9300/9301 was not awake for


----------



## obxterra (Jun 22, 2007)

HR20-700
0x18a
No multi-switch 
Had grey screen before, still have grey screen

None of the suggested channel changes, pause button trick, or anything else has even presented a temporary slide.


----------



## blusgtone (Feb 4, 2007)

Got 498 Before, Still have it now. HR20-700, 0x19e

HR20-700 > HDMI >PIONEER 5050


----------



## RotoFan07 (Sep 19, 2007)

H20 with HDMI works fine on 480, 481, and 498 (Same as before)

HR20 works on 480 and 481, but not 498 (black screen) (Same as before)

Both are connected TV's via HDMI


HR20 info is:

HR20-700
0x18a
Slimline Dish
No D* HD Locals (Just SD)


My neighbor two blocks away has the same setup (H20 and HR20) and gets the same exact results on each type of receiver.


----------



## Allstop (Feb 26, 2007)

HR20-700 
19D software
Slimline Dish
498 Grey Screen with no audio
480 Grey Screen with bbc confirmed working
481 Grey Screen with bbc confirmed working


----------



## vikerex (Aug 18, 2006)

2 - HR20-100, 2 - H20
BBCs are all installed and checked by going to 480 and 481
Slimline dish installed
2 - WB68s (cascaded)

498 on one HR20 will not come in (gray screen), on the other I always received 498

H20s no problems

0x18a on both HR20 receivers

Just checked again, on the one getting 498, on one tuner I receive it , and on the other tuner I get a black screen and no music.

Just tried again, if I press pause on the one tuner the channel does not come in I can get it, still nothing on the other HR20


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

I got 498 the first day it was up, but have not received it since. It is a black screen with no audio on both tuners. I did a menu restart, still no luck on either tuner.

480 and 481 are ok.

HR20-100 connected by about 50' of RG6 to SWM-5. OTA Diplexed in. Slimline and 72.5 dish.


----------



## Allstop (Feb 26, 2007)

Allstop said:


> HR20-700
> 19D software
> Slimline Dish
> 498 Grey Screen with no audio
> ...


Tuned to two of my HD locals (not ota)tuned to 498 again and now it works.


----------



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

I used to get 498. Now I'm getting 498 with one tuner and a black screen with no sound on the other tuner. 

HR20
0x19e


----------



## brian-ky (Aug 20, 2007)

HR20-100S w/ National release of software.
Direct wired to Slimline w/ RG6. 20ft runs.
HDMI
720p output
No Local HDs LIL


480 and 481 --> working
498 --> still NOT working. Black screen. No audio.

It would seem the problem is that there is no movement on the 498 channel. Some receives seem to need movement on the screen (vs static slide) to be able to lock on to the D10 signal the first time.

Earl, can you push D* to put a 498 channel that is more representative of a real channel? Heck, I'd even settle for a demo D* ad loop.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

HR20-100
software 18a
WB68 multiswitch

No slide/no sound since day 1... Cable run from dish to switch ~35ft, from switch to "bad" receiver ~20ft. A much longer run to an upstairs H20 and I do get the slide (since "day 1") and sound...


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

used to get 498, and 499 successfully
now I get a "Sorry we are experiencing technical difficulties..." slide
480 & 481 working

2- HR20-700s 18a
slimline dish

Edited at 7:25 AM Eastern
Now getting both 498, and 499 loud and clear!


----------



## barcoh (Oct 12, 2006)

Tuned to 498 & got the message but no sound then got message that they were having tech difficulties


----------



## dbtds (Oct 12, 2006)

Works on both HR20s. Both on 0x19e.


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

Confirmed it worked this morning at 05:50AM - got audio as others reported - no need to hit pause or tune out/in - both tuners appear to work fine using your test.


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

Going from 498, 206, 207, 498 - still gray screen
Tried all workarounds to no avail.

I have never gotten 498. All I get is a gray screen, no sound.
I've got an HR20-700 on 0x018a with no switch.
I've tested OK on both 480 and 481 since they launched.
I was not around for the test for 9300 and 9301, so don't know if I receive them.

component cable connection, NOT HDMI
Receive local channels through DirecTV, HD locals with OTA, no splitters
Native is on and accepting all resolutions
Not hooked up to the computer/internet
B-bands are Rev 2 (just ordered via website two more B-bands)


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Still can't get 498, though the signal strength on the tp's I can get 9. 10. 11. 12. 13 and sometimes 14 are slightly stronger. Odd tp's in mid 70's and even in mid to upper 50's. All the rest still are '0'. H20-100 on 2021, slimline dish, no multiswitch that I know of and BBC that 499 said was working. The BBC is a rev 2.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

All OK Now

HR20-700
Slimline
B band rev. 3
No external switch
0x19E

B4 9300/9301 received video on tuner one and not on tuner two pause off/on or power off/on would bring in tuner two video.

9300/9301 Worked with no problems.

After 9300/9301 received video on both tuners.

Now receiving video and audio on both tuners.

480/481 have worked since they were put up.

Locals received OTA.

Louisville, KY


----------



## spectrumsp (Aug 30, 2006)

Have H20 and HR20-100 (ox18a) at opposite ends of house...
Slimeline
"Z" switch
approx 30 foot run to both tuners
OTA Locals...NO Diplexers
Sat Locals
H20: Gets everything, 480, 481, and 498
HR20: Gets 480 & 481 Does NOT get 498...NEVER did (720 blank screen)


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Also: HR20 users, confirm both tuners in your tests:
> With nothing recording, and two tuner configuration:
> 
> Tune channel 498
> ...


Ok, before I saw this post I just did a test on 498 based on the first post of this thread and there was no problem. I saw Earl's 2nd post 5 minutes ago and I tuned to the 4 channels above in that order and when I tuned back to 498 after tuning to 207 I got "searching for satellite.....771" on 498 on the HR20-700 using 0x18a software. The H20-100 is picking up 498 as it did before using the last national software release.


----------



## dukeblue021 (Dec 8, 2006)

Sidecar dish >> WB68

H20-600 (0x2038) = GOOD
HR20-700 (0x19d)= GOOD, both tuners
HR20-100 (0x18a) = Pass tests on channels 480 and 481, but get a black screen on 498

Also note that I am only using one tuner on the HR20-100 (I only have one feed to this receiver), with NO HD locals available, getting it via OTA. About 100 ft of RG6 between the multiswitch and the HR20-100. The HR20-100 was consistently passing the 499 test channel (searching for signal).

I am getting at least a 95 signal on all active transponders on the HR20-100, so it isnt a signal strength issue.

Earl (or anyone), am I having this problem because of complications of only using one tuner?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

HR20-700 with NR software and HDMI has 498
H20-600 with latest CE and component has 498
HR20-100 with NR software and component does not get 498. I had it until I shut the power offf for about 15 minutes Saturday--my 700 is on a UPS and the 100 is not. The 100 came up with black screen and no sound on 498. It still passes the 480/481 test.

I have rebooted the HR20-100 many times and refreshed my services with D*.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I receive no MPEG4 from locals or RSNs.


----------



## justice2 (Jun 24, 2004)

H20, 3 receivers, all get 480,481, and 498 w/ audio at all times

HR20-100 0X18a, received "searching for sat prior to 498 placed in operation, before test-Grey Screen
after test 480-OK: 481-OK, 498 Grey screen and no audio

Slimiline dish, HD locals OTA but locals in SD only from D*.
Was not aware of "test" from day ago

SE Ohio


----------



## lackatrack (Jul 18, 2007)

Never got channel 498. Just a grey screen. 480 and 481 confirmed working.


HR20-100
0x018a, no switch
slimline dish
signal strength on 103b in low 80's with a couple in the mid 90's.
OTA connected for local HD.


----------



## thommason (Aug 18, 2007)

never received 498, still don't
pass check on 480/481 
86-97 signal on 103b transponders
HR-20 with 0x19d
Zinwell WB68 multiswitch with RG-6 cabling (approx 20 ft to multiswtich then 50 to slimline dish)
hdmi->dvi connection
missed the 9300/9301 test
have tried all forms of remote voodoo


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

498 nothing but black screen, no audio. Had it yesterday and 480 and 481 are working.

*UPDATE:*
498 is now working with audio. This morning when I got up, my living room HR20 was off, as it should have been. I turned on my system but no HR20. I tried both remotes and no response. No response from my HR20 using the buttons on the front of it as well. I had to unplug it, plug it back in, and now seems to be working. After checking the 498 and other test channels, I ran a satellite tuner test to check my sat signals and after completing the check of all of the sats I tuned 498 in and now it's working.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

HR20-700 0x18a on SWM5 Port1
HR20-700 0x18a on SWM5 Port2
HR20-700 0x18a on WB616
HR20-100 0x18a on WB616

All Gray/Black Screen on 498. All No Audio.


----------



## DChristmann (Dec 17, 2002)

HR20-700 with 0x18a software connected to WB68 to Slimline

480/481 check out fine.
498 comes in with no audio, but sometimes only after fiddling with the remote
Signal strength on 103b in high 80s
HD locals via OTA


----------



## gdc965 (Sep 22, 2007)

Was receiving 498, with remote tricks. Not anymore. No sound, either.
confirmed correct on 480/481.
HR-20 100: 0x18a (i think, at work now).
5LNB dish, WB68, HDMI to TV, Optical to receiver.
DD enabled.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

HR20- 700 19e works
HR20- 700 19e works
HR20- 700 18a nation works

Was gettting them now and still getting them.


----------



## bobshults (Jun 16, 2006)

498 consistent *gray screen no audio* both tuners
480/481 check good

HR20-700 ver 0x19a
AT9
No Multiswitch
BBCs (rev 2) correctly connected
103B signal strength 80s-90s both tuners all 16 tranpsonders

Rcvr switches to 720p
Banner shows English DD


----------



## Volunteer (Oct 14, 2006)

498 was a black screen and still is a black screen with no audio on both tuners
480/481 have always been okay

HR20
BBC
WB68
Slimline
no splitters
0x19D (no different from 0x19A)


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

AlbertZeroK said:


> HR20-700 0x18a on SWM5 Port1
> HR20-700 0x18a on SWM5 Port2
> HR20-700 0x18a on WB616
> HR20-100 0x18a on WB616
> ...


I removed my splitter from my setup this morning and tested with the dish connected to the SWM5 and then to the WB616. Each time I powered down the SWM5 or WB616 and recievers, swapped cables, then powered everything back on and got the same results. Gray/Black Screen with no audio on 498, but 480 and 481 pass with flying colors.


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

2 hr20-700
both 18a
haven't gotten 498 from the beginning, no audio
no switches, at9 to block, 10ft, 50-60ft to receivers thru wall plugs 
480 & 481 ok 
didn't get to try 9300&1, told us too late
getting fustrated with lack of information, is 480&1 a good thing and more important is getting gray screen on 498 a "bad" thing.

both using HDMI


----------



## Beetle (May 29, 2007)

No joy here - Still whre we were
1) H20-100 0x2121 about 40' to dish - Set up as Primary
HR20-100 0x18a about 50' to dish - Set up as Secondary
2) B-Band installed correctly
3) Slimline Dish
4) No mutiswitch – wired direct to dish
5) No HD locals provided by D* - OTA works fine
6) 480 & 481 & 498 are fine on H20 now with audio
480 & 481 are fine on HR20 but black screen continues on 498
DMA – is Louisville, KY
Tried all the tricks – nothing has worked


----------



## xltel (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Earl,

No luck at all on 498. *sigh*

I have an HR20-700. 
Have tried all the tricks this past weekend to get the slide to show, with negative results. Channel change 71,72,498, power off, reset. pause-FF, just about anything. Have done these numerous time and never saw the slide or heard music.
I have only the national release CE's (0x18a I believe).
Slimline 5-LNB
Multiswitch - Note sure, but had installer out a couple of weeks ago to put in the HR20, Slimline and I requested the multiswitch.
480/481 work fine.
Networked.
HDMI, but have checked component as well, with no success.
No HD Locals. OTA HD via rabbit ears (and that sucks BTW, only one channel and lot of pixelazation)

I have two H20's. One I have not checked (don't ask), the other does get the slide and music and good on 460/481.

I travel during the week, so will not be able to check anything else till Friday 9/28.

Thank you for all you do in the forums and I hope this information helps. Looking forward to the new HD channels.

Tom.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

HR20-700 (0x19e) = GOOD, both tuners
HR20-700 (0x18a) = GOOD, both tuners
HR20-700 (0x18a) = Pass tests on channels 480 and 481, but get a gray screen on 498.

The 2 HR20's with 0x18a are side by side in my living room, and one works and the other one does not.  
Tried swapping bbc's, channel changing, & trick play, but no luck. Will try swapping cables tonight.


----------



## Reuban (Oct 27, 2006)

I have never gotten 498.
480/481 work.

I have the Sidecar dish connected to a WB68 MultiSwitch
I have a HR20 with Ox18a.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

HR20 700 (019e)

Still get gray screen on 498 on both tuners.

480 and 481 work fine. I was getting a channel not purchased message during the 9300, 9301 testing window.

Very strange - if I tune to 480 and back to 498, I get a picture of a monkey and a cartoon logo - no audio. Otherwise, I just get a gray screen.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

HR20-700
AT9 sidecar Dish
S/W 19e
480 & 481 work.
WB68 Multi-switch.

I'm using native and when I tune to 498 the HR-20 switches to 720p regardless of what res I was at and gives a black sreen.

I showing from 95 to 98 % on all transponders on 103b, can't beliecve it's signal strength.


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *EXTREMELY IMPORTANT !!!!!*
> 
> Please post the extra information: Hardware, Software, What you are seeing.... and anything else about yoru configuration...
> 
> ...


Still nothing with my HR20-700. I do notice that sometimes on 498 the *screen flashes purple* before it goes out. This device has an occasional problem with the screen turning purple. I have to turn the HR20 off wait a second then turn it on to make the purple go away. I don't have this problem with my HR20-100.

Slimline
0x18a
WB68 Multi-switch
480 & 481 confirmed
*HR20-700 purchased in November 2006. This was the 3 unit Direct send to me. First 2 failed.*
HR20-100 purchased about 3 months ago.


----------



## jeffcarp (Oct 21, 2002)

I have both a HR20-100 and a HR20-700. Latest software version of both is 0x18a. I have the 5 LNB dish of course because I have had HD for awhile from DirecTV.

I have the standard DirecTV-supplied multiswitch installed. I am getting signals in the high 80's / low 90's on 103(b).

I get positive confirmation on 480 / 481. Channel 498 is blank - no video - no audio.



Earl Bonovich said:


> *EXTREMELY IMPORTANT !!!!!*
> 
> Please post the extra information: Hardware, Software, What you are seeing.... and anything else about yoru configuration...
> 
> ...


----------



## NotNterLaced (Feb 22, 2007)

Tried all sorts of things on Saturday with no joy. 930x channels came in after reboot. Then 498 started working. Viola. National Release. Directly connected to dish. HR20-700s.


----------



## setiamon (Sep 13, 2007)

even though up till now i'v reported complete success and voted so I have to say On 498 I get BLACkouts.flickering,picture coming and going
Hmm...Anyone else have that?



I have a h20-100 with the 2036 CE firmware


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Still no ch 498 audio and entire screen is either gray or black, depending on what color of pillar bars I choose in the HR20's settings.

HR20-700
018a software
No HD LIL in our market.
5LNB slimline no multiswitch
ONE steel copper-clad RG6 coax ~60'>BBC>tuner#1
(2nd tuner is not connected)

Also have a 2nd receiver. An old Samsung TS160 (MPEG2 only) connected via ~120' steel copper-clad RG6 coax in the bedroom. Of course, it can't tune to MPEG4 ch 498.


----------



## gregglt1 (Sep 21, 2007)

498 never worked on HR20-700
498 worked from start on H20-100, now has audio
480,481 passed on all tuners
missed 9300/1 test

Slimline dish
3 cable runs thru gnd block < 20'

All HD & SD locals OTA
HR20-700 0x18a, both HDMI and component
H20-100 0x2021 HDMI
All available 103b tps 92-98%


----------



## dirchm0628 (Sep 4, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *EXTREMELY IMPORTANT !!!!!*
> 
> Please post the extra information: Hardware, Software, What you are seeing.... and anything else about yoru configuration...
> 
> ...


Still black on 498......
HR20-700
No multi switch
B-Bands correctly installed as confirmed on 480/481
software version is 0x18a

Cables from slimline dish run approx 40 feet from 4X4 to garage grounding block then sent 30-40 feet to televisions inside house.

103b satellite signals all above 92.


----------



## nafl_mangler (Jul 29, 2007)

hr20-100
slimline dish
no mutiswitch
480/481 passed on all tuners (before and after)
498 grey screen before
498 still grey screen
no HD locals available via sat in my DMA (Holyoke-Springfield, MA)
Get locals hd via OTA
All 103(b) transponders >88 (range from 88-97)
Connected to TV via component cables
Missed 9300/01 test


----------



## mlciskey (Nov 25, 2005)

498 Blank screen no audio both tuners, has never shown the confirmation screen

HR20-100 National Release

480, 481 show confirmation on both tuners.

Transponder test shows good numbers (79-90) all transponders both tuners

I missed the 9300/01 test


----------



## MalibuRacing (Mar 2, 2007)

HR20-700: No 498 before or after, 480/481 OK, missed 9300/9301 test, all transponders reading mid 80's - upper 90's.

H20-600: 498 OK, 480/481 OK, missed 9300/9301 test.


----------



## wcr-atl (Dec 15, 2006)

Got 498 on my H20 and two of my HR20-700's.

One of my HR20-700's was consistently just a grey screen on 498. I reran satellite guided setup on that one and now 498 comes in great.

AT9 with Zinwell 8 way multiswitch.


----------



## lolaker99 (Dec 29, 2006)

Have 498 but no audio on my HR20-700 software 0x19a.


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

Earl, could you add : Did not know before, had it now? Normally I just about live on this board, but I was away, last weekend, & did not find out about any of this until about 0900 Sunday.


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

My situation unchanged. Receiver 1 OK on 498. Receiver 2 still black, after trying many suggestions and tips. Even switched #2 to component from HDMI. Both units have been very stable and good units. Could it be the Zinwell WB68?


----------



## carpetman (Aug 26, 2006)

1) 2 x HR20-700
2) B-Band converters installed
3) AT9 dish installed
4) no multiswitch
5) HD locals through DTV

HR20 #1:
480 - searching for sat.
481 - OK
498 - OK on one tuner(I get no signal on tuner 1)if i switch lines i get no signal on tuner 2..I get full signal 80's to 90's on all other satellites both tuners. I have tried 3 different bbc with same result.

HR20 #2 Primary on account
480 - OK
481 - OK
498 - OK

Both upgraded to latest ce 19e

Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo
South haven,Mi

could get test channels but only on one tunner, still have to toggle to get 498 on first unit, 2nd hr20 work great.


----------



## sammiemo (Sep 22, 2007)

I see only a black screen on each tuner with no audio. 

More information:
HR20-100 Version 0x19e
480/481 indicate BBCs are working properly
I was not able to see 9300/9301 during the test (721 message)


----------



## kirkc (Apr 27, 2003)

Drip...drip...drip
This process is a little like the Chinese water torture.

HR20-700 (release 0x019a)
480/481-consistently ok
498-didn't work before but now works for first time

HR20-100 (national release)
480/481-consistently ok
498-didnt' work before and still doesn't work

Slimline dish to Zinwell 68 to 700 (20 ft) and 100 (60 ft)
Tucson DMA (no DirecTV HD LIL but OTA HD works fine)

Had a problem with low levels on 101 even xpndrs resulting in loss of signal or signal breakup. Called for assistance under protection plan and technican was here Saturday night. He peaked the dish, replaced the LNB bar, replaced the Zinwell 68 multiswitch and replaced all of the multiswitch to receiver cable connectors. Service call fixed the problem with 101 levels and all is working properly now.

Kirk


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

Still grey screen on 498 and no audio either
HR20-100
Slimline Dish
103b signal 82-91 on all transponders.
Software ver 0x18a
BBC's installed and working properly
Less than 100 foot RG6 runs
No multiswitch
HDLIL unavailable in DMA 42


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

Lost Audio. -100 latest software. All else good.


----------



## jmacari (Apr 19, 2007)

I have been getting weird results since day one...I would have to repower sometimes in order to receive 498 (with slide show and audio instead of just grey screen); with the above test (498,206,207,498)... when going back to 498 it would be grey, repower would then restore everything...sometimes sequential channeling works fine sometimes I must do repower as before....

Model HR20-700
software 0x18a

My bedroom setup (H20) works fine.....

-Joe


----------



## DaveEv (Sep 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *EXTREMELY IMPORTANT !!!!!*
> 
> Please post the extra information: Hardware, Software, What you are seeing.... and anything else about yoru configuration...
> 
> ...


HR20-700
0x18a software
signal strength in the 80's and 90's
480 and 481 OK.
slide on 498 does not usually come up by itself, can be coaxed by pressing pause. Occasionally when using Earl's trick to alternate between tuners, it WILL come up by itself
Had sound on Sunday, no sound on Monday.


----------



## Kishore (Feb 11, 2007)

Got Audio and Video on Channel 498 (HR20-700 with 0x19e)


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

I am getting the slide on one HR20-700 with doing the 480 test, then ch up to 481 test then type in 498 and sometimes the slide show if not then hit pause for 20-30 seconds the hit plsy snd then the slide shows, but no audio.

On the second HR20-700 480 and 481 work fine, when ch 499 was up that ch. passed also. I do not get the slide to show up at all. It works great in every other aspect.

CE Ver: 0x19d
DoD: Activated on both


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

I have two HR20-700's 
0x18a on both
signal strength in the 90's
Slimline Dish w/ WB68 multiswitch 
480 and 481 ok 
On one HR 20 I can get the slide and music by pressing pause.
On the other HR20 I have never received the slide, but last night I was able to get the music by pressing pause. 
Missed the 9300/9301 test


----------



## funkeruski (Feb 4, 2006)

I've got 2 HR20's. On one, 498 is gray. On the other, I have to hit the pause button to get the Congratulations screen to pop up. Whats up with that?


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

I am still not getting 498 in Kettering, OH, no music either.

DMA Dayton, OH.

My neighbor has the same problem.

We both have HR20's with the 5lnb dish.

I am running software 019e

I do not know what software the neighbor is running.

I do get the other two satellite test channels.

Every once in a while when I tune to 498 I see a short burst of video. Then black or dark screen. This appears to happen on both tuners.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Got 498 Before, Still have it now

Audio is fine.

Original install 02FEB07: HR20-700 curently running 0x18a

Mike


----------



## miggo (Feb 28, 2007)

When I tune to 498 I get a grey screen. When I change to 206 - 207 and back to 498 I get a slide that says I am set up correctly but no audio. If I 206 - 207 - 498 again, I get a grey screen. Do I need to order new filters?


----------



## jsgiv (Sep 10, 2007)

Hardware: HR20-700
Software: 0x18a
498 works on both tuners (with sound) - also worked before.

One question:

I didn't get the 9300/9301 test channels last friday/saturday morning - got a 721 not authorized error. Should I be concerned?

Thanks!


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

1) HR20-100, 0x18a, 1 tuner gets 498 without sound, 2nd tuner nothing
2) HR20-100, 0x18a, both tuners no 498
3) H2O, 498 good with sound
4) H2O, 498 good with sound

ALL receivers pass all other tests, 480, 481, signal 90+ on all tuners


----------



## r1ga (Apr 4, 2006)

498 has never worked on HR20-100, tried all fixes
498 worked from start on H20-600, now has audio
480,481 passed on all tuners H20 & HR20
missed 9300/1 test

Slimline dish
cables run thru gnd block @ 10', another 60' +/- to HR20 
0x18a, no HD locals available from D*
signal 80s & 90s
rev. 2 BBCs
component cables


----------



## FmrFrtDog (Nov 24, 2006)

H20 (2038) gets 498 OK and has since the beginning of the test.

HR20-100 (0x18a) connected to same WB68 gets gray screen/no audio on 498. 480/481 OK.

HR20-700 (0x19d) connected to different dish and WB68 gets black screen/no audio on 498. 480/481 OK.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

I get 498 and audio on all three of my receivers. On my home theater system it says DD3.2 but there is no sound out of the rear speakers. This may be normal but don't know. Rear speakers do work on channels that are broadcasting DD3.2 such as the football game last night.


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

never have gotten 498 have tried everything, missed the late night test. i have a hr10-100s hooked up exactly as it is supposed to be according to what i have read here. hdmi cable hooked to tv, slimline dish zinwell multiswitch.... if i dont get this channel does it mean i will not get the new hd channels?


----------



## wellerj (Sep 24, 2007)

HR20-100 
Slimline dish
No Multiswitch
50 foot cable run
480/481 work fine
498 has a grey screen no audio. Has never worked.
No HD locals available in my location.
All 103(b) transponders are between 92 and 99 on both tuners.
Connected to TV with HDMI cable.
Missed 9300/01 test
None of the posted tricks have worked.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

OK, on HR20-700's, H20-600, H21-200, all running the latest CE, AT-9 and WB68, no diplexors. 

I did have one issue with on HR20-700 but I think it was unrelated to this. When I first tuned to 498 it came in fine, like always. Then I did what Earl asked, go to 206, 207 and then back to 498, it failed, just blank screen. The system test said everything was OK and 480/481 were OK. But then I noticed that I had a number of channels that got a blank screen when I tuned to them, so I rebooted the box, afterwards everything was OK. So I'm guessing maybe some issue with the 19E code, got to keep an eye on that.


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

498, 480 and 481 all work for me and have since they went live. I missed the 9300,9301 test channels.

HR20-100 (0x18a)


----------



## waporvare (Sep 18, 2007)

waporvare said:


> I had 498 no audio, then went through this sequence and didn't have 498, just the gray screen. Reversed the sequence and got the splash screen with no audio again.
> 
> HR20-700 0x19e


I guess I should also mention I have one of th approved zinwell mutliswitches, no diplexers, no OTA hooked up.

Also, concerning the no audio issue on the one tuner that does get the splash screen, I do get the DD flag on my av receiver.


----------



## TeeGee (Sep 8, 2007)

no 498 before, still blank screen no audio.
HR20-700 0x18a
480 gives blank screen
481 passes
signal strength on 103b in low-mid 90s except TP10 is 0 on tuner 1 only


----------



## mac65 (Sep 22, 2007)

Just had a new slimline 5lnb dish and one HR20-700 installed last week. I have been getting 498 without any problems.

I have the Zinwell SAM 6802 switch, and these are my readings:


```
103a
1-18   88 96 91 96 91 97
17-24  0

103b
1-18   82 73 72 69 80 80 83 85
9-16   75 74 85 85 88 88
17-24  85          96
```
I have a tech coming out this morning to install a second HR20-700. Should I try to get him to replace the switch with a WB68, or do these numbers indicate that it's working? Should I be worried about the low numbers on 103b?


----------



## bklynst8ofmind (Sep 24, 2007)

498 with audio on one tuner, black screen on other tuner

HR20-700 (0x18a)

SLimline dish 5 LNB multiswitch

480, 481 show confirmation on both tuners.

All 103(b) transponders test shows good numbers (95+) all transponders both tuners

Connected to TV with HDMI cable.

I missed the 9300/01 test


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

498 with audio, 480 and 481 coming in fine on HR20-100 with 0x18A software as of 7AM eastern today (498 has always come in for me). Slimline dish with 2 lines running directly to HR20-100.

Get MPEG4 locals fine.


----------



## Bluecrush703 (Sep 23, 2007)

498, 480 and 481 all work for me and have since they went live


----------



## S1nned (Sep 7, 2007)

HR20-700 (China)
Slimline
Zinwell
No OTA
0x19d
Black BBC's (version 3, I think)
Had HR10-250 before, so HD Access was on my account.
Everything works, and has alway worked. (Well, DoD took some help, but it works now...)


----------



## m_jraj (Oct 11, 2006)

Tuner 1 - fine. Tuner 2 - not fine. Thought it was a BBC issue as when I switch BBCs, Tuner 2 is fine and Tuner 1 is not fine. Ordered and received a new BBC, but still have one tuner fine (498, 9300, 9301, etc.) but other Tuner is Searching for Satellite. I am on 19e (sat night CE). HDMI.


----------



## Dave Carney (Jun 12, 2004)

Before the audio change was able to get 498 with tricks and removing the OTA signal amplifier I had. Now, no matter what I try, I'm back to getting just a black screen with no sound. 480 and 481 indicate b blocks are ok.

HR20-700 0x18a
using HDMI 
No multiswitch
No diplexer
Slimline dish


----------



## minterca (Feb 14, 2007)

I still do not have 498.
I missed the two 9300 test channels.

HR20-100s
WB68
AT-9 dish
0x18A

Receive 89 or higher on all TP's of 103b.
480 & 481 test ok.

HD locals are not offered to my location
Zip 76233. 
Sherman, TX.


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

Those of you that have had 498 all along or now can see it, I envy you, but PLEASE, if you haven't been having problems, don't gloat on it and let us who have problems try to get this worked out. We would also like to see 498.

Thanks.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

HR20-700, software ox18a. Tuner 1 works, tuner 2 doesn't. It seems to be a BBC problem because when I switched them around the problem tuner switched as well. I have ordered a replacement BBC.


----------



## SFjr (Jul 24, 2007)

HR20-100 - 0x18a
Prior to the two test channels I could not get 498. No trick worked.

As soon as I saw both test channels, I tuned to 498 and saw it for the first time. It has continued to work since then. 480/481 have always worked.

Confirmed on both tuners again this morning.

WB68 - no diplexers - slimline dish


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

m_jraj said:


> Tuner 1 - fine. Tuner 2 - not fine. Thought it was a BBC issue as when I switch BBCs, Tuner 2 is fine and Tuner 1 is not fine. Ordered and received a new BBC, but still have one tuner fine (498, 9300, 9301, etc.) but other Tuner is Searching for Satellite. I am on 19e (sat night CE). HDMI.


Uh oh....reading this makes me nervous. I have the EXACT same situation and assumed it was a BBC issue also. Guess I'll find out when the new BBC arrives...


----------



## cbt (Dec 27, 2006)

Just tried again. Have a H20-600 receiver. Receive 498 as a "B Band 
Converter test channel" with a 771 message displayed. The 110 degree transponder check shows 3 transponders received, with 97 displayed. I am located on the Northern Neck of Va, area code 22511, near the mouth of the Potomac River.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

ahatten said:


> Those of you that have had 498 all along or now can see it, I envy you, but PLEASE, if you haven't been having problems, don't gloat on it and let us who have problems try to get this worked out. We would also like to see 498.
> 
> Thanks.


OP wanted to know our current status, and 'Got it before, still got it' is a poll option. No gloating here. Just trying to provide data on what is working.


----------



## Xmaniac (Aug 16, 2007)

hr20-700 gets 498 on one tuner but not the other 0x18a just a blank screen on the one
hr20-100 does not get it on either tuner 0x18a. just blank screen
480 and 481 works on bother recievers
zinwell wb68
slimline dish


----------



## lnoz (Aug 20, 2007)

HR20-100S (0x18a) mfg date 07/24/07
Slimline dish
No Multiswitch
60 foot cable run
BBCs rev. 3
480/481 work fine
498 has a grey screen no audio. Has never worked.
HD locals OTA
All 103(b) transponders are between 85-97
Connected to TV with HDMI cable.
Missed 9300/01 test
None of the posted tricks have worked.


----------



## Gator (Jul 27, 2007)

498 worked until I reset my HR20-700 using the red button on the front of the receiver last Saturday night. Now it no longer works, giving only a black screen. 

480/481 have always worked and are working now.

I have a Slimline dish with the standard Zinwell WB68 multiswitch. I'm getting signal strengths on 103b transponders running from high 70s to mid 80s.


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

IMO, It looks like D* needs to start replacing the equipment. I rerouted lines this morning to get my runs under 100 feet. It made ZERO difference.


----------



## tonybradley (Sep 21, 2007)

sticketfan said:


> never have gotten 498 have tried everything, missed the late night test. i have a hr10-100s hooked up exactly as it is supposed to be according to what i have read here. hdmi cable hooked to tv, slimline dish zinwell multiswitch.... if i dont get this channel does it mean i will not get the new hd channels?


Your problem is the HR10. It will not work for the new HD channels in MPEG 4. Call D* and upgrade to either the H20 or HR20 (DVR) to receive the new channels along with these tests.


----------



## martyp999 (Aug 31, 2007)

HR-700 0x18a 
Have tried all the tricks but have never been able to see the slide on 498. It has always been a grey screen.
I get 480 and 481 fine.
I missed the test of 9300 and 9301.
I have the WB68 multiswitch.


----------



## texmex (Oct 11, 2006)

HR20-100, 0x18a, Slimline Dish w/ WB68

480: OK
481: OK

498: Inconsistent results
- tune directly to 498: gray screen
- 498-206-207-498: gray screen
- CH- (494), CH+ (498): Congratulations slide, no audio
- CH+ (500), CH- (498): gray screen

Those last two steps are _almost_ 100% reproducible. Channel down from 498, then back up - get slide (no audio). Channel up from 498, then back down - gray screen.

Pausing on the Congratulations slide then leaving and coming back will sometimes result in audio.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 5, 2007)

Never seen video on 498, no audio either. Channel is there, it's just blank.

HR20-700 0x18A
No Multiswitch - straight ~25 foot run from Slimline Dish
Connected to TV via HDMI

Signal on 103(b) 86-95

Missed 9300 test channel.

480/481 confirm properly.

No MPEG4 locals. In fact, no locals period.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

My 498 can always be made to come in.. Either tuner when I turn to 498 I get black screen 90% of the time. But if I hit pause or rewind, and then play the slate comes on. Not sure where that falls in the poll.. HR20-700 - 0x019e no switches with Slimline dish. No audio that I have heard


----------



## khoyme (Jul 4, 2007)

Minor issues:

H20-600 - works fine on 498 with audio - firmware x2024

HR20-100 #1 (family room) - works fine on both tuners with 498 having audio - firmware 0x18a

HR20-100 #2 (home theater) - displays only the picture on 498 *without audio* - firmware 0x18a

I did notice that the audio loop has a long pause on it, so I did double check my theater HR20 when I was certain that the audio track was on in the family room.

Disclosure statement: I selected "bad before and after" but I did not test the theater until last night. We had bad storms mid week last week, and I was out of town all weekend, so I have been checking the other two receivers and they have always been working fine. Plugged in the theater last night and I was getting a black screen on 498. Re-checked this AM due to this thread, and have the video/no-audio on that box only.

Ken


----------



## S1nned (Sep 7, 2007)

Shouldn't we all just say "it all works fine", so that D* will go ahead and turn them on?
Those that work will get it, and those that don't will still take just as long to get sorted out....


----------



## Soundteck (Aug 28, 2006)

I had the slide on 498 last week before the CE. now it just searching for signak on Sat in 1... 

480/481 both say everything is ok


----------



## 201reyes (Sep 2, 2007)

H20 has been ok on 480,481,498 all along
HR20 *HAS NOT* been ok on *498* at all, 480,481 show ok.
Slimline w/ WB68, signal on 103(b) above 93 on all, on both receivers.
Tried all the tricks, none worked, missed the test.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I get both picture and sound on 498 on both of my HR20 100 and 700. I was gone over the weekend so I don't know if I got it before. So, I voted A) Got 498 Before, Still have it now


----------



## SF49ers (Sep 18, 2007)

all good here H20 600 
498 working with audio :grin:


----------



## Scott Farkis (Sep 8, 2007)

Hr20-700 0x19D

First tuner both picture and audio. when checking second tuner black screen.
(then as reccomended in another thread) if I pause and play the congrats screen appears sometimes with audio sometimes without

changed out BBC


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

channels 480-481 tell me that my bbc's are confirmed working, but still grey on 498. 

hr-20-700, 0x18a
connected to tv with HDMI cable
sat 103(b) signals are nothing less than 86


help!!


----------



## TxWizard (May 16, 2007)

I Have 498 on both tuners working great on my hr20


----------



## Nickee (Aug 14, 2007)

498 not working on two HR20-700s – tried everything I’ve seen posted.
480 and 481 work on both
I missed the 9300 and 9301 channel test

Running 0x19e on one HR20 and 0x18a on the other


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (Apr 28, 2005)

My 2 only get the gray screen.


----------



## fkubick (Jul 22, 2005)

(1) H20-100 - 480, 481, and 498 all getting the right signals and always have.

(2) HR20-700's - No picture and no sound from the beginning.
Software - 0X18A
Hardware - HR20-700
Dish to switch - 30'
Switch to HR20's - 6' and 35'
WB68 switch
BBC's all in proper place and working (According to 480 and 481)
All transponders in 80's and 90's
Both receiver connected to TV via HDMI

H20 and HR20's had "Searching for signal" on 499 originally.

Generally speaking, setup is as "vanilla" as you can get.


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

HR20-700, 0x19d, get 498 and music on one tuner, get searching 771 message on second tuner, 480 and 481 are good. HR20 hooked to the Samsung in my signature.


----------



## hdtvincr (Aug 1, 2007)

HR20-700
0x19E
480 & 481 Good
No multiswitch
Slimline

Could get 498 before only by pausing a live channel then tuning 498.

Now.... Initally got new 498 on one tuner but not the other.
After reset, both tuners are good to go with 498!


----------



## deepthinker (Jan 6, 2006)

Had 480, 481, 698 before. Got home, did the 498, 206, 207, 498 as well as 480/481 and still have them with the audio now on 498. Both HR20-700's, one component, one HDMI, AT-9 dish on WB68 switch and 0x19a software. Bring on the HD!!!!


----------



## JC32 (Aug 31, 2007)

480 and 481 both working
audio on 498 no slide

HR20-700 with national release


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

HR20-700, 0x18a, AT-9 dish w/ WB68

480: OK
481: OK

498: Inconsistent results
- tune directly to 498: gray screen
- 498-206-207-498: Congratulation slide with no audio. This consistently happens.

Swapped out the BBCs for version 3 BBCs, no change.

H20-100 with version 3 BBCs and 2024 software works fine. I get the slide and audion.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I got 498 just now on my H20, but my HR20 hasn't gotten 498 at any time. I did a menu reset and still get nothing. It is on firmware 0x19e with a slimline dish and WB68 multiswitch connected to my plasma via component. 481 and 482 come in fine telling me I passed the BBC test on both odd and even transponders, and I am getting signals in the mid 80's to mid 90's on all transponders of 103(b). 

SMK


----------



## fghocker (Nov 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *EXTREMELY IMPORTANT !!!!!*
> 
> Please post the extra information: Hardware, Software, What you are seeing.... and anything else about yoru configuration...
> 
> ...


Hi Earl,

I have (2) HR20-700 and (1) HR20-100 and also an H20. The HR20-100 and one of the HR20-700 received 498 on both tuners (using your method of going from 498, 206,207,498). However the other HR20-700 is only receiving 498 on one tuner.

I have the slimline dish, no diplexers used, multi switch, and able to receive local HD. I live in Los Angeles.

Hope this helps and is there anything I can do on this end to try and get the other tuner to receive 498?

Thanks.


----------



## chris8796 (Aug 19, 2007)

HR20-100S (0x18a)
Slimline dish
No Multiswitch
60 foot cable run
480/481 work fine
498 has a grey screen no audio. Has never worked.
HD locals OTA
All 103(b) transponders are >90
Connected to TV with HDMI cable.
Missed 9300/01 test
None of the posted tricks have worked.

H20 works fine.


----------



## tonybradley (Sep 21, 2007)

HR20-700

0x18a 

Slimline 5LNB Dish

No Multi Switch

35' Cable Run

480 and 481 work fine

498 did not work Friday morning. On Friday evening, after tuning to 498, then channel up, channel down, channel down, then back up to 498, I received the "Congrats Slide". Then, on Saturday morning, I couldn't receive the slide, nor would any of the 'tricks' work. I have not received it since Friday evening. All I see is the Gray Screen.

Missed the 9300 and 9301 test channels.

Connected to CRT 1080i TV via Component Cables


----------



## xxx (May 6, 2007)

Can tune to Ch. 498 but no picture, no audio, nothing. Tried all of the recommended tricks / tips, still nothing. I am able to confirmation for the BBC on Ch. 480 / 81. 

I have a HR-100, in Virginia.


----------



## ffcv22id (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi, Earl. I had 498 through Saturday, but it's just been gray since Sunday. I never had any sound. I have an HR20-700, software ox15c, upgraded to ox18a; 480 and 481 say ok, and I receive HD locals; not sure what type of multiswitch, but it's a new one installed by Directv last week; I did hook the H20-700 up to the internet through the ethernet port on Sunday, but seems unlikely that that's the problem? Sunday night, if I would channel up and down and then down and up, I would get a frozen picture from another channel, and occasionally music; thanks


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Had it before have it now. Please put channels 9900 and 9901 back on....Thanks.


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

HR20-700
Multi Switch
HDMI
Phillips Plasma
Latest CE

No audio on 498. This has never happened to me before. All other test were passed. When switching between Tuners following Earls channel changing pattern I get the picture on both tuners but audio on only 1.


----------



## DarkAudit (Sep 10, 2007)

All good here...

Slimline dish
H20
HR20-700 w/ latest NR software
No multiswitch. Direct run from dish into house, then to receivers

Both tuners on HR20 doing fine.


----------



## karnac (Oct 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So... During the day today, some minor changes were made to 498... mostly as noted else where... audio was added to the feed...
> 
> So now that it has been a few days...
> 
> ...


2 HR20-700
1-HR20-100
WB68 Multi switch

Can not get slide show on channel 498 on any of the sets.
Just the header


----------



## Mataki (Feb 18, 2007)

I have never received Channel 498

Equipment:
H20-100 x2021 (video via component
HR20-800 x18a (video vis HDMI
WB68 multiswitch


----------



## HD AV (Nov 22, 2006)

HR20-700 019D Now 019E Tried D before downloading E
"SideCar Dish"
H20-600 Latest national release
Each hooked up directly through grounding block to dish - HR20 35'+-, H20 100'+-
Each connected HDMI Native mode (tried all others also)

Ch.498-HR20 gets blank (Black) screen, no audio @720p in native mode
Ch.498-H20 gets slide and audio @ 1080i in native mode

Redid sat setup on HR20 just to see if any effect. Reported failure on 99b even though I get a signal of 95 on T2 and 96 on T6. (Probably irrelevent?)
Redid sat setup on H20 to see if results were same. No passed everything.

No internet @ home so was not aware of any work arounds or test channels in 9000s. Did switch tuners. Did try and record 498 on one tuner. Still Black screen while H20 works fine. All transponders on both units in the upper 90s to 100 on 103.

Both receivers report BBCs confirmed working on Ch. 480 and 481.


----------



## tandp74 (Jun 12, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Also: HR20 users, confirm both tuners in your tests:
> With nothing recording, and two tuner configuration:
> 
> Tune channel 498
> ...


*Status:* Currently not getting ch. 498 on one tuner. Get it fine on the other. I was able to get it on both tuners earlier in the weekend (with audio).

*Details:* HR20-100, Slimline, WB68, both BBCs connected (successful on ch. 480-481), 0x18a

After a menu restart, I was able to get ch. 498 on both tuners earlier this weekend (including the audio). With the latest test, I turned on my HR20 and it was on ch. 247. I tuned to channel 498 and got a black screen. Then tuned to 206, then 207 and then to 498 again and got the "congratulations" slide with audio. Tuned to 247 then 248 and back to 498 a third time and got the black screen again. Haven't tried a menu restart again to see if that fixes things like it did last time.


----------



## chef8181 (Jan 25, 2007)

HR20 0x18a 8/29
HDMI cable in use 
no multiswitch
no OTA HD
no HD locals available in my DMA

Didn't work before and doesn't work now. I just get a gray screen.


----------



## r1ga (Apr 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *EXTREMELY IMPORTANT !!!!!*
> 
> Please post the extra information: Hardware, Software, What you are seeing.... and anything else about yoru configuration...
> 
> ...


Earl,

Its now Mon. morning 10:20am and it appears about 1 in 6 of the poll respondents are not getting 498. If this is a significant concern perhaps it would be in line to do another poll to see how many of those not getting 498 were able/awake to try to get 9300/01 and were/were not successful.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Worked before (after I fixed the wiring) and still works - get sound on 498. Both tuners work and signal strength both odd and even is high 80's and 90's on 103b.


I'm definately not a TV engineer or any type of engineer but from the descriptions of no picture but sound it almost sounds as if some TV's just aren't switching to the correct resolution (or maybe the box isn't sending the right signals). Would type of TV for those getting grey or black screen help with problem resolution. This might account for some working on 1 TV in a house but not the other.

If my experience with the wiring at my house is any indication many of the setups that people have is a mess. Rather than doing the "right" thing every time I've been upgraded (round dish to oval to current) and then appropriate wiring, the installed just patched things. I had low signal levels and nothing on even on 103b and found muti-connectors in some strange places as I crawled though the basement checking the wiring. When I straightened it out, everything ran great.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

498 works on both tuners w/audio. 1 rev3 with remote mounted BBC before Diplexer at LNB, the other rev2 behind the receiver.

Test channels also normal. 

AT9 dish


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I think it is an MPEG4 issue, and the fact that D* wants to know how many of us having problems also get MPEG4 locals makes it seem like D* suspects that, too.


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So... During the day today, some minor changes were made to 498... mostly as noted else where... audio was added to the feed...
> 
> So now that it has been a few days...
> 
> ...


HR20-700 both tuners 
B-Band confirmed on 480/481
AT9 
No Multiswitch
Locals not available.
*498 black*
software versions 0x19E 
Actual City is Chemung, NY 14825


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

HR20-700S (0x19d)
Slimline dish
Zinwell 6x8
No diplexer.
50 foot cable run
480/481 BBC test work fine
498 works with audio on tuner 1.
498 has a gray screen no audio on tuner 2, but worked a couple days ago.
All 103(b) transponders are >90
Connected to TV with HDMI cable.
Missed 9300/01 test


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

Both tuners - check!


----------



## yatsco (Aug 30, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So... During the day today, some minor changes were made to 498... mostly as noted else where... audio was added to the feed...
> 
> So now that it has been a few days...
> 
> ...


First time use of DBSTalk. Have HR20-100. Software versionOx18a. No sound or picture on 498 Black screen.
480 states 103B-Band odd BBC confirmed working
481 states 103B-Band even BBC cnfirmed working


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

Has anyone spoken to a CSR today about it?


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (Apr 28, 2005)

Is there anyway to check the Zinkwell splitter to see it its mpeg4 ready.?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> I think it is an MPEG4 issue, and the fact that D* wants to know how many of us having problems also get MPEG4 locals makes it seem like D* suspects that, too.


Actually the question about getting HD Locals, was to help eliminate possible Dish Alignment issues, as a factor.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Is there anyway to check the Zinkwell splitter to see it its mpeg4 ready.?


You mean the Zinwell multiswitch?

Yes: It has to be one of two models:
WB68
or
WB616


----------



## Joe A (Jul 9, 2007)

HR20-100S 0x18a directly connected to Slimline (~85 feet of cable)
No Multiswitch
Locals not available here
I have tried many of the tricks but I never see or hear the slide on 498.
Always see a grey screen.
I always get 480 and 481 fine
I missed the test of 9300 and 9301


----------



## StanO (Sep 13, 2007)

Slimline
HR20-700
0x18a
No multiswitch
2 Tuners, direct connects
25 to 30 foot cable runs
103(b) 83 to 96 on both tuners
HDMI
No HD Locals

*480/481 - Ok
498 - Black screen, no audio*
Did not test 9300/9301, was not aware


----------



## Mind Voyager (Sep 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you are having issues:
> Please post what receiver, what software is on the receiver, and what the issues is.


HR20-700 running 0x18a
Could not get 489 before without some trickplay, can get 498 now
Was able to get both of the 9300 test channels without a problem

For some reason I am not getting sound on one tuner. I've tried the audio via HDMI and via analog, and it doesn't come out of either one. However, even when I am not getting sound, I am getting the slide now. I had no sound issues when I was switching between 9300 and 9301


----------



## Gab30 (May 29, 2007)

498 is great on both tuners.  

HR20 with 019D


----------



## dirchm0628 (Sep 4, 2007)

dirchm0628 said:


> Still black on 498......
> HR20-700
> No multi switch
> B-Bands correctly installed as confirmed on 480/481
> ...


I also forgot to add that I have an OTA connection into the HR20-700. Don't know if this information is valuable or not but figured I would post it anyway.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

HR20-700 with 0x18a
Slimline dish with Zinwell WB68 & cable run about 50 ft.
SD locals only on 72.5, Wausau/Rhinelander DMA #134
Transponder levels are in mid 90s for 103b
B-Band converters working according to channels 480 & 481
498 is a blank screen w/ no sound

(tried reboot receiver/refresh programming/pause trick/recording channel & checked both tuners)


----------



## sgluck (Sep 7, 2007)

498 working fine on both tuners HR20-700 Ox18a, location Roslyn Heights, NY


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

HR20 (1), Location A (SWM5) - Good to go.  
HR20 (2), Location B (WB616) - Fail
HR20 (3), Location C (SWM5) - 1 tuner passes, 1 tuner fails.

Will update after I have a chance to do some switching around.

Update:

I swapped a couple of units around.

I moved HR20(1) to Location B using BBC's. Both tuners passed.
HR20(2) was moved to the SWM5 at Location A and it still fails. What is interesting is that before what ever changes were made, when I did the swap last Friday?, at least one tuner on HR20(2) worked in Location A.

While I was trying some of the tricks on HR20(2) at Location A I was able to get 498 for about 5 seconds, but then I lost picture, but I kept the sound. One interesting note is that when I lost the picture, I got a BLACK screen. My background color is set to GRAY.

I tried the following:
480>481>498 - Fail
Reauthorize via website - Fail
Repeat Setup - Fail
Several reboots - All Fail

Since HR20(1) works fine at Location A, then the wiring at Location A should be fine.
Since HR20(1) works fine at Location B, the wiring and BBC's at Location B should be fine
Since HR20(3) is hooked up to a SWM5 and one tuner works, the wiring should be fine the issue is with HR20(3)
Since HR20(2) won't work at either Locations A or B, yet HR20(1) does, the issue must be with HR20(2).

HR20(3) is deep in a rack and not going anywhere.

The SWM5 is fed from the WB616. All signal strengths on 103(b) are 92-94+.


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

All good on all compatible recievers.


----------



## sjord7 (Sep 2, 2007)

HR20-100 (new) with Slimline antenna. Version 0x18a software

Never got 498, tried the channel changing sequence and other tricks - nothing but the grey screen.

I don't have local channels from D*, but I get HBO 509 and Discovery in HD. I missed the 3 hour 930x channel test.

Steve


----------



## jrlaw10 (Feb 3, 2007)

Intermittent success in South Florida.

Yesterday morning: 480 BBC (even) good / 481 BBC (odd) good / 498 good

Yesterday afternoon and today: 480 BBC (even) good / 481 BBC (odd) searching for signal / 498 good. Change tuners: BBC (even) searching for signal / 481 BBC (odd) good/ 498 searching for signal

For months my 499 test showed the BBC's as good. I'm guessing that one of my BBC's is defective.

Satellite signal on 103(b) is 95+ on all transponders on Tuner 1. All 0's on Tuner 2. More evidence of a defective BBC I think.

Any opinions out there? And by the way...how long does it take D* to get the BBC's to you after the order? Don't want to miss the roll-out!

Equipment: HR20-700 (direct run)


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

jrlaw10 said:


> Intermittent success in South Florida.
> 
> Yesterday morning: 480 BBC (even) good / 481 BBC (odd) good / 498 good
> 
> ...


According to the website, could take 10 to 14 days....


----------



## tom4878 (Jul 25, 2007)

have a slimline, hr 20-700 and the normal provided Zinwell 6x8 mutliswitch, and the recent software 0.18a I believe.

get ok on 480 and 481 , used to get 499 fine so b coinverters seem to be working

only gray screen on 498, no sound on either tuner

cable of about 20 feet from dish to multiswitch

cable of about 30 feet from mutliswitch to hr 20-700

tv is samsung dlp hdtv 

signals range from 64 to 88 in 103b,

odds are lower than evens.

College Station/Bryan/Waco DMA

HR20 connected to internet

tried reboot, refresh services

do OTA also and works fine


----------



## Steverehk (Dec 24, 2006)

Receive 480/481 on both tuners, all boxes.
Can't receive 498 on any tuners, any boxes

2 - HR20-700 0X18A
1 - HR20-100 0X12A

Powered WB616

Also, no locals


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Forgot to post this model. H20-600 channel 498 works. I get picture and sound.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

fghocker said:


> Hi Earl,
> 
> I have (2) HR20-700 and (1) HR20-100 and also an H20. The HR20-100 and one of the HR20-700 received 498 on both tuners (using your method of going from 498, 206,207,498). However the other HR20-700 is only receiving 498 on one tuner.
> 
> ...


With 498 up, swap BBCs on the failing unit, and see if the failure follows the swap. If so, one of the BBCs is bad.


----------



## iamjemhadar (Mar 1, 2007)

Family Room:
HR20-700
0x18a
BBCs connected
Component video
Connected to internet
480-481 confirmed
490-494 confirmed
498 *Black Screen**
*both tuners failed

Living Room:
HR20-700
0x19a
BBCs connected
HDMI
Connected to internet
480-481 confirmed
490-494 confirmed
498 *confirmed*

Slimline Dish
WB68 multiswitch
OTA HD locals
*D SD locals
DMA Monterey-Salinas
Location - Marina, CA 93933


----------



## rlsharp (Jan 5, 2007)

No 498 slide or music - just blank screen. 480 and 481 come in okay, signal strength on 103b above 90 across the board. SS is all zeroes in 103a. 

Have no HD locals in this DMA yet.

HR20-700
0x19D


----------



## Hootermancs (Dec 18, 2006)

I get 480 and 481 with no problems. But I never could get 498 to come in, just a black 1080i screen w/ no audio. Yesterday I tried recording 498, then when I played it back I now had audio but still no picture.

I have a hr20-700 with the most recent national (non-CE) release software.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> HR20 (1), Location A (SWM5) - Good to go.
> HR20 (2), Location B (WB616) - Fail
> HR20 (3), Location C (SWM5) - 1 tuner passes, 1 tuner fails.
> 
> Will update after I have a chance to do some switching around.


What are the software versions on your HR20's.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

shedberg said:


> HR20-700, 0x18a, AT-9 dish w/ WB68
> 
> 480: OK
> 481: OK
> ...


For what it is worth. I just tried pausing on 498 when I get the gray screen. I then get the slide but still no audio. When I unpause and fast forward to live and continue with the fast forward, I do NOT get the thump sound that I do on other channels when I do the same thing.

This also happens when I can tune to the slide - no audio at all.

Hope this helps a bit.

BTW, I do not have HD locals.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

My system (as previously reported) has tested fine all along.

I have a few co-workers that tested this weekend.

co-worker #1: Black Screen on 498

Straight runs of RG6 from the LNB's to his HR20-700.
BBC's connected.
480/481 test sucessful
499 test gives desired results
SW v.18a

I await feedback from co-worker #2. 

Both were self installs, done by yours truly if that says anything.

Quick note to some of you other CE people. Don't let people know you test CE's for DTV or you become the office subject matter expert. Then, as your coworkers move, you become the go to guy for self installs. I've gotten quite good.


----------



## DCappy (Sep 22, 2007)

Pre 9300 test:
One tuner worked fine the other was Grey/Black screen on 498. Fix was to press Reply or Rewind button once and then I would get "Congraulation Screen".

I got in on the 9300 test, beatiful. NG and Discovery Channels, one 720 the other 1080.

Post 9300 test:
498 works fine. 1080 w/sound.

Dave


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

HR20-700 software version 18a 

On 498 I get the DD audio, but still no picture, grey screen only..

480/481 work fine.......


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

498 has started working. Sports schedule slide show with music.

5 Lnb dish
HR20-700
019e


----------



## Scott Farkis (Sep 8, 2007)

I had it on both channels this am
HR20-700 0x19D
zinwell wb68 multi

But now cannot get 498 on either tuner I get a black screen 720P

Have reset but no change


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

Living Room:
HR20-700
0x19e
Sidecar Dish
SWM5
480-481 confirmed
490-494 confirmed
498 Tuner X- Picture (audio only after pause)
498 Tuner Y- Picture (audio only after pause)

Other receivers are working OK

Note: I was having sporadic results (no picture/no audio) on my HR20 in the living room until I changed my favorites to "all channels."


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

So, I'm curious.

I realize there are a lot of factors here - the dish, switches, cable, tuners, etc. But for those of us that 480 and 481 show as working and we see signal strength on 103b between 85 and 97, are there any theories as to why we still see a gray screen on 498?

Would it seem that we are hooked up correctly if we can tune 480 and 481 and see signal on 103b?

I'm just more curious where D* is thinking might be the issue?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bgottschalk said:


> So, I'm curious.
> 
> I realize there are a lot of factors here - the dish, switches, cable, tuners, etc. But for those of us that 480 and 481 show as working and we see signal strength on 103b between 85 and 97, are there any theories as to why we still see a gray screen on 498?
> 
> ...


When the two "live" test channels went up for a couple of hours the other night, a lot of people who were in your situation were able to see them, and after that they were also able to see 498.

Have you tried pausing 498 (if you have a DVR) for about 30 seconds, then using FF1?

Beyond that, I don't know what might be causing the problem.

Carl


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

carl6 said:


> When the two "live" test channels went up for a couple of hours the other night, a lot of people who were in your situation were able to see them, and after that they were also able to see 498.
> 
> Have you tried pausing 498 (if you have a DVR) for about 30 seconds, then using FF1?
> 
> ...


Yes, tried the pausing on 498. No sound, no video, just the normal channel info that is displayed when you try and FF. This channel comes in 720 on my unit.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

No trick ever worked to get 498. It wasn't until after 9300/9301 went live that 498 just worked all of the sudden.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

I did try the pause and ffwd trick with no luck. When 9300 and 9301 were live, I was getting a not authorized error, so I wasn't able to use that to get 498 working.

I guess just a couple observations:

Does anyone know why pausing and ffwding would make the channel show up for some? If this is a test channel to see if we can get the new HD content shouldn't it work like the new HD channels? I would hate to think you would have to pause and ffwd every time you change to the new HD channels... If it is just because there is something weird with the slide show, then it seems it is causing a lot of needless worrying.

Also, for those of us that the pause and ffwd trick doesn't work...if D* doesn't even have a guess as to what the problem is, then that is very ominous indeed for when this all goes live.


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

Mike Lang said:


> No trick ever worked to get 498. It wasn't until after 9300/9301 went live that 498 just worked all of the sudden.


Just makes no sense how just turning on those two channels that viola you can see 498. Very odd.


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

I don't think my problem is related to authorization as I had a charge on my account yesterday:

*Recent Transactions View your Last Statement
Date Access Card Description Amount Tax
09/23/2007	xxxxxxxx	HD Access	$-3.66	$-0.22
09/23/2007	xxxxxxxx	HD Access	$3.66	$0.22*

And I still can't see 498 properly....


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

ahatten said:


> According to the website, could take 10 to 14 days....


I ordered two last Wednesday evening, delivered FedEx Friday morning.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ahatten said:


> I don't think my problem is related to authorization as I had a charge on my account yesterday:
> 
> *Recent Transactions View your Last Statement
> Date Access Card Description Amount Tax
> ...


I think you are just too close to Norte Dame.... I think they are just sending off a negative vibe that is jamming the entire area...


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What are the software versions on your HR20's.


HR20-700 both tuners 
B-Band confirmed on 480/481
AT9 
No Multiswitch
Locals not available.
498 black
software versions 0x19E 
Actual City is Chemung, NY 14825


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

21hawk said:


> I ordered two last Wednesday evening, delivered FedEx Friday morning.


Awesome!


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I think you are just too close to Norte Dame.... I think they are just sending off a negative vibe that is jamming the entire area...


Doh! Bad ju ju!

Seriously though, this whole thing has got me stumped. Makes no sense to me at all. I've checked every single connection that I can and still no 498 love.....


----------



## nino2469 (Mar 26, 2007)

1 HR20-700 with the 0x19d CE gets 498
*1 HR20-700 with the latest national release does NOT get 498, gray screen*
1 H20-100 with the latest national release gets 498.

Zinwell WB68 multiswitch in attic.

Both have HR20's are dual tuners.


----------



## MiamiPhins (May 28, 2007)

498 never has worked for me on my HR20-100 and still doesn't today. Tried alternating tuners by recording different channels and stopping the recording and moving to 498. My HR20-700 worked over the weekend for 498 but not now. However 9300 and 9301 came up channel not purchased on the 700 and 100. HR20-100 is running ox18a. I have a zinwell wb68 mulitswitch. hr20-700 is running ox19e. I think I have a slimline but not sure it doesn't say slimline. It has the 2 braces on the sides. It's definitely not the sidecar. I have verified I can pick up signal s on the new satellite 103b.


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

EDIT: 1:25 pm 498 just 'popped on'. yay!


498 has been working perfectly for me up until early this morning (wee hours) and now its gone completely.


HR20-700
0x19e


peace . . .


----------



## zaraspook (Sep 24, 2007)

no success with 498 before and no change to gray screen as of 12:10PM eastern on 9/24. Have tried all the popular toggles/tweaks/gimmicks without a change to 498.

480/481 both confirm BBC functionality.
Did not know of 9300/9301 trial/test.
lowest 103b transponder reads 94

HR20-700
018a release
no multi-switch
slimline dish
estimated 100' RG6
no multi-plex
receive locals from D, but only standard def.....local HD not yet offered in my market


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

I origanally voted that I could not recieve 498 but after recieving 9300 and 9301 I took another look and could recieve 498.


----------



## yukon10 (Aug 6, 2004)

Ok here is my results. When i click on 480 and 481 it says confirmed on my H20 and HR20. On 498 it has the music and display on my H20, but on my HR20 I just get a grey screen. Is this normal??


----------



## iamjemhadar (Mar 1, 2007)

iamjemhadar said:


> Family Room:
> HR20-700
> 0x18a
> BBCs connected
> ...


I tried troubleshooting for channel 498 using these suggestions: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100058

While checking output resolution in the TV resolution tab I checked a previously unchecked 1080i button and immediately after exiting the menu, audio came on but still black screen. After going to other channels and back to 498 no audio and black screen appeared. I was not able to duplicate the audio thereafter. Also this HR20-700 located in the family room is hooked up to the TV with component video. The other HR20-700 in the living room is connected with HDMI. Both are connected to the internet.


----------



## FriscoJohnny (May 7, 2007)

HR20-700 (0x19E): Pass on both tuners (Ch. 480/481/498) and always have.
Did not stay awake for the 9000/1 test on Friday night.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I think you are just too close to Norte Dame.... I think they are just sending off a negative vibe that is jamming the entire area...


Salt on the wound.... :eek2:  :lol:


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

iamjemhadar said:


> I tried troubleshooting for channel 498 using these suggestions: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100058
> 
> While checking output resolution in the TV resolution tab I checked a previously unchecked 1080i button and immediately after exiting the menu, audio came on but still black screen. After going to other channels and back to 498 no audio and black screen appeared. I was not able to duplicate the audio thereafter. Also this HR20-700 located in the family room is hooked up to the TV with component video. The other HR20-700 in the living room is connected with HDMI. Both are connected to the internet.


Did you try to jump directly to the following channels in order:
498
481
480
498
480
481
498


----------



## drewx420 (Sep 9, 2006)

Is the audio portion still transmitting? I get the slide without much trouble on two units but neither have audio. Both run digital optical out.


----------



## tony7521 (Sep 5, 2006)

yukon10 said:


> Ok here is my results. When i click on 480 and 481 it says confirmed on my H20 and HR20. On 498 it has the music and display on my H20, but on my HR20 I just get a grey screen. Is this normal??


I have the same results with my H20-600 and HR20-100, both with the latest national releases. I guess for now this is "normal."


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Salt on the wound.... :eek2:  :lol:


Now, we're getting off topic, but, there's always next week.....:lol:


----------



## mgood (Sep 24, 2007)

Model: hr20-100S Software version: 0x18a
Gray screen on 498
480 & 481 both give the "BBC Confirmed" message
103(b) has signal strength of 85 or above on all available transponders


----------



## ethos (Jun 15, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *EXTREMELY IMPORTANT !!!!!*
> 
> Please post the extra information: Hardware, Software, What you are seeing.... and anything else about yoru configuration...
> 
> ...


HR20-700
WB68 Switch
Diplexers arranged to not interfere
No 498
yes 480 and 481
transponders on 103b in high 80's low 90's

498 black screen in 720P not 1080i - tried changing to a 1080i channel (74) and back with no luck it switched to 720P again.


----------



## iamjemhadar (Mar 1, 2007)

gr8reb8 said:


> Did you try to jump directly to the following channels in order:
> 498
> 481
> 480
> ...


Ah, I tried that exact sequence and I get audio but still a black screen.


----------



## igzo99 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have an HR20-700 with only one tuner feed...will this effect my ability to pick up the new channels?

BTW...I've never gotten anything from 498 or 499.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

21hawk said:


> I ordered two last Wednesday evening, delivered FedEx Friday morning.


Did you specifically order them to be delivered via FedEx, or is that just how they sent them? Just curious because I ordered a replacement on Friday and I'm trying to gauge how long it will take to get.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

When I ordered some they automaticall came FedEx, it was ground, but FedEx.


----------



## Ed Baltzer (Apr 16, 2007)

Good Day, I have a H20-100 and I have done the checks referenced in this thread, i.e. 480 - 481- 498. All I get is a lower rh message " looking for channel". 
Is there something that I should be doing to get pic & sound ? Thanks, ED


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

498 working good here.

SWM5:
HR20-- (0x19e)------manually recorded both 9300-9301, both tuners working 
H20--- (0x2034)


----------



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

HR20-100 
Version 0X18a
2 lines directly from 5 lnb dish
Black screen, no audio


----------



## Jackson Gary (Sep 16, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So... During the day today, some minor changes were made to 498... mostly as noted else where... audio was added to the feed...
> 
> So now that it has been a few days...
> 
> ...


HR20-100 Receiver
0 x18a Software
Channel 480 103B-Band Odd (13V) BBC Confirmend Working : OK
Channel 481 103B-Band Even (18V) BBC Confirmed Working : OK
Channel 498 Black Screen. 
Signal Strength for 103 b for tuner 1is as follows:
1-8 96 95 95 92 93 91 92 91
9-16 94 91 93 92 94 90 NA NA
17-24 98 NA NA NA NA 97 NA NA 
25-32 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Tuner 2 is no more than 2 points lower for each transponder
2 RG6 Cables from dish thru grounding block to HR20-100, No switches or boxes in cable runs.

With the receiver in the native mode the receiver changes to 480i resolution when tuned to channel 498. If the native mode is switched off then the receiver will remain at the same resolution as the last channel view was manuallyswitched to.

The only thing I get on channel 498 is a green flash when first tunned and the the information banner at the top of the screen . when the information banner times out the entire screen is always black.


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

498 had been working, then was gone this morning.

Just now happened to have the tv on 498's blank screen and the slide and music just 'popped' on.

Apparently they're hard at work, heh.


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

HR20-700 with 0x18a x ALL 3 units - 480,481 good, 498 Black Screen/No audio
H20-600. latest consumer f/w release - 498 Comes through with audio!
HR10-250s no issues
Slimline dish with Zinwell WB68 & cable run about 50ft to WB616 - 2 lines go another 20ft to third HR20.
No HD Locals in Wilmington, NC DMA 137 i think
B-Band converters working according to channels 480 & 481 and on 498 on all 4 mpg4 units

I get signal on all birds except 93 a or b ...cant remember. 
again no locals in our market for HD, just SD

Hope this helps. 

Im running all RG6 cabling with very good signal on dish across all birds. 95,98,100+ One might be at 92-93 fluxing. Im at work cant remember exacts.


----------



## lfthomas (Sep 1, 2007)

Same here! Had it yesterday, but not today. What is going on?
Larry


----------



## PersMD (Sep 11, 2007)

Jackson Gary said:


> The only thing I get on channel 498 is a green flash when first tunned and the the information banner at the top of the screen . when the information banner times out the entire screen is always black.


I have received 498, 480 & 481 from the beginning. In essence, no problems.

But I have experienced a brief green flash before a picture comes up on occasion. I don't remember whether's it's been isolated to the new channels or not, because I have always eventually received the picture. I will try and be more attentive. Every little bit helps...


----------



## ncriley (Sep 22, 2007)

I got it before and I still get it now. I still have to do the "pause" trick to make the slide show up. I used to be able to get sound by pausing on the slide, but I don't get the sound anymore.

HR20-700
WB86


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Test all 3 HR20-700's this morning about 9am - all 3 worked fine on 498...both tuners as instructed.

I just checked again by chance (1:40EDT), and now none work...nothing changed on this end.

I wonder if they pulled it for some reason.


----------



## satex (Sep 7, 2006)

my 498 was working this morning now all i get is a black screen on my H20-600 fw 2038


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

HR20-700 wired directly to AU9 dish (no multiswitch)
Connected to Panasonic TH-58PX60U via HDMI
Optical TOSLINK Digital Audio to Sony STR-DG800 AVR
CE Release 0x19e
Ch 480 103(b) BBC Test Odd xpndr, BBC Confirmed Working :up: 
Ch 481 103(b) BBC Test Even xpndr, BBC Confirmed Working :up: 
Ch 498 Congratulations Slide with Dolby Digital sound :up:


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

I voted "had it, now dont' have it" or whatever the choice is... but after reading the last few post about guys that 'had it' this morning and now do not, I'm not sure what's going on.

480, and 481 both confirm 13V(Odd) and 18V(Even) working properly, but no longer have 498- just a blank screen no audio.

Setup is in the Sig.

...I hate being in the minority of it not working...life was much easier in the Majority when things were working fine.


----------



## tombet (Sep 27, 2006)

I got 498 before, I dont have it now.

I have HR20 with 0x19e

However, when I succesfully got 498 previously (on Friday), I was running the national release of 0x18a. I went from 0x18a direct to 0x19e on Saturday night.


----------



## lisakson (Sep 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So... During the day today, some minor changes were made to 498... mostly as noted else where... audio was added to the feed...
> 
> So now that it has been a few days...
> 
> ...


 
Ahhh.. I hear Music..(-: Another step in the right direction.


----------



## bgartz (Jun 24, 2006)

Worked yesterday, but not now. 

HR20-700 with 0x19e - 480,481 good, 498 Black Screen/No audio
AU9 Dish with Zinwell WB68 (I think, not home to see 100% on switch)
HD Locals in Philly, been working since day 1
Had box for since Sept. 2006.

I have had everything work as expected until today. I did not test the channels that were on late sat. night/ early Sunday morning. Fell asleep.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

*498 not working now*

Before today all of my receiver's were working fine.

Now on all of them I get a black or gray screen on channel 498.

480 and 481 work on all of them still.

I voted for the wrong option. I thought they were still working when I voted. So if a Mod could change my vote from "Got 498 Before, Still have it now " to "Got 498 Before, Don't have it now" I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

HR20-700
x13e
bbc rev3


I had it on both tunners until a short while ago now nothing.

Have no idea if Direct is doing something or my box is going south. 

480 and 481 continue to work.


----------



## LarryA (Sep 5, 2006)

I have two HR20-100's. Software version OX18a. I have strong signals on three of the four tuners. On the one tuner, it's all zeroes. I get 498 loud and strong on the other three tuners. Nothing on the 4th.


----------



## Castlebill (Jul 25, 2006)

Have had 498 all along and voted so - now it's gone on both tuners. I hope that's do to "fiddling".


----------



## jarensberg (Apr 12, 2006)

Castlebill said:


> Have had 498 all along and voted so - now it's gone on both tuners. I hope that's do to "fiddling".


Same here. I'm getting 9300 and 9301 though so all is not lost.


----------



## VAman (Jul 9, 2007)

9300 and 9301 are operational right now, don't know how long they'll be available, so checking right now would be a good idea.


----------



## bgartz (Jun 24, 2006)

Castlebill said:


> Have had 498 all along and voted so - now it's gone on both tuners. I hope that's do to "fiddling".


Same here. I'm getting 9300 and 9301 right now.. So can't be all bad..


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Well, if D*'s messing around with 498 they've screwed me up. I've lost 498 on all my receivers (see sig), all running latest CE version, I had all of them working this morning. All STB's still pass 480/481 test, signal readings on 103(b) still looking good, all in the 90's except 5 which is 88. Doesn't matter if using HDMI or component for picture or what resolution, nothings working as of now.


----------



## drmarq (Jun 20, 2007)

I have been following the ordeal with D10 since it went into orbit. Throughout this time I have monitored the various posts with amusement and some amazement. I have not had any of the problems posted until today. I have consistently had signal strengths from all the TPs as they came online in the 90's. B-band converters checked out properly on 480 & 481 and received the slide and audio on 498 as of yesterday. However, now I only get the grey screen on the HR20-100 and the black screen on the HR20-700 from 498. 480 & 481 are good.

Just checked 9300/9301 and both are being received HD and Dolby.

HR20-100
HR20-700
S/W: 0x18a
Slimline Dish
No multiswitch, diplexers, splitters, etc. 
Location: Central Texas between Austin and San Antonio
I am only using tuner 1 on both of the receivers (one satellite feed and one OTA coming out of the wall - I want SWM)


----------



## Jammer901 (Dec 16, 2006)

HR20-700 - 480/481 OK - 498 black screen*
0x18a
BBC on both tuners

H20-600 - 480/481 OK - 498 black screen (2 days ago it showed slide)
0x2024 
BBC

Slimline dish and Zinwell WB68 - both D* installed

*HR20 will often hang up/freeze on black screen on 498 requiring RBR. About 50% of the time.

All signal strengths above 95% consistantly.


----------



## colel83 (Dec 14, 2006)

Got 498 on one tuner before. Now can't get it on either.
480/481 confirmed working on both tuners

Slimline Dish
HR20-100 0x18A
OTA (not diplexed) and networked.
HDMI Output


----------



## colel83 (Dec 14, 2006)

Just checked and I am getting both 9300 and 9301 fine. both look great!


----------



## hidefman (Dec 16, 2006)

498 still not working.... but test channels 9300 and 9301 are testing fine. I am going to stop worrying now. Even though I can't get the 498 test channel to come up, thse test channels are looking great! Bring on HD! I am ready!


----------



## R.I Matt (Jul 10, 2007)

hidefman said:


> 498 still not working.... but test channels 9300 and 9301 are testing fine. I am going to stop worrying now. Even though I can't get the 498 test channel to come up, thse test channels are looking great! Bring on HD! I am ready!


I am in the same boat. For the first time since channel 498 was available all I get is a blank screen. Before I always got the congrats message. However 9300 and 9301 both look great, and test channels 480 and 481 confirm my BBC is working. Plus my signal strengths on 103 (B) is between 89 and 96 on all available transponders. So I am not worried. I would still feel a little better if that message was still on channel 498 though. Lol. Oh ya I have an H20 100.


----------



## EdM (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow where do I start?
Ok at first I didn't get 498 at all. Then over the weekend when the two channels appeared for a test not only did I get them but I got 498 as well. So today as I am looking through the posts here I see there is more testing to take place. So I check out my reciever and notice that it appears to have locked up. I can't get to menu guide or anything. It even has my phone line tied up. So I had no choice to reset the unit. Now I can't get channel 498 at all. However, I just notice in one thread that 9300 and 9301 are available again. I can get them still.

I have 
HR20-100S
0x18a
BBC Rev 2
Zinwell multiswitch model WB68


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

Update to my previous post: 9300 & 9301 are coming in fine right now, although 498 is still a blank screen.


----------



## drewx420 (Sep 9, 2006)

I had previously gotten 498, albeit with a lot of work and glitches, on my two HR20's until I tried this afternoon. Now neither wants to get it. 9300 and 9301 are A-OK.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey, 9300 and 9301 are up NOW! I get both OK but not 498


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

9300 and 9301 are on - everything's great except a blank, black screen on 498 now.


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

DMRI2006 said:


> 9300 and 9301 are on - everything's great except a blank, black screen on 498 now.


DITTO


----------



## MiamiPhins (May 28, 2007)

I reported earlier my HR20-700 was working however it is not working. It was this weekend though. Did some testing of my own with unplugging the wb68. It didn't seem to help at all still got the blank channel on both tuners. Seems to be something to do with the Recievers/Dish or D* IMHO.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I need to change my vote. I had 498 before but now I don't. 9300 and 9301 are coming in fine.


----------



## m_jraj (Oct 11, 2006)

On the one tuner I have that works:

For the first time since channel 498 was available all I get is a blank screen. Before I always got the congrats message. However 9300 and 9301 both look great, and test channels 480 and 481 confirm my BBC is working. Plus my signal strengths on 103 (B) is between 89 and 96 on all available transponders.


----------



## buckeyeb (Feb 18, 2007)

As many have reported, 498 no longer works and is a black screen. 9300 and 9301 look great!!


----------



## mbailey (Dec 20, 2006)

(2) HR20-700, both at 19e
(1) WB68 Switch
Previously voted that 498 was working on all tuners (4)
Last Check 9:00pm EDT Sunday (09/23)
Today checked at 2:00pm EDT and 498 is Black - No music on all tuners.

(Update)
Just finished dish re-alignment. Have 95+ on all tuners for 103b (Was 30's and 0's)

480 = OK
481 = OK
498 = Black Screen.

Tried changing channels (x3) and trickplay - no change - still black and quiet.


----------



## lowe41 (Mar 10, 2006)

I have an H-20-600, now 9300 and 9301 are on - everything's great except a blank on 498 now


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

9300 and 9301 test channels, that are back on, work on both tuners, but 498 is just a gray/black screen on both tuners, and has been since I turned the unit on shortly before 1:30p CST. Was working about 5a when I turned the unit off "last night".

Going '9300/9301/498' doesn't bring it up, which was what allowed me to see the slide on 498 in the first place, on Saturday night/Sunday morning.


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

So why can't I record either 9300 or 9301?
498 now black screen but was ok before today.
Orange record button doesn't work?
Is this supposed to be this way??


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

H20 0x2024 and HR20-700 (x 2)

All three boxes have black/gray screens


----------



## TahoeTeal (May 9, 2007)

Looks like I'm in the same boat as many.......had 498, so voted, now gone.
9300/9301 both on.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

stsrep said:


> So why can't I record either 9300 or 9301?
> 498 now black screen but was ok before today.
> Orange record button doesn't work?
> Is this supposed to be this way??


Since it doesn't appear in the guide with programming details, you have to set up a manual recording from the "to do" list.


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

498 has been coming in fine but now its a black screen, other channels including 9300 and 9301 are fine, signals 75-88, 
H20-600, 0xF14, 
W68, 
slimline, 
locals fine, 
OTA fine,


----------



## evad (Sep 18, 2007)

getting 9300,9301,498---------h20 receiver--cable is direct from slimline dish


----------



## flyfishr1 (May 27, 2007)

480, 481, 498 (including audio), 9300, 9301 all coming in OK

HR20-700 0x18a, H20-600 CE0x2038, just got the HR20 today.:hurah:


----------



## bgartz (Jun 24, 2006)

bgartz said:


> Worked yesterday, but not now.
> 
> HR20-700 with 0x19e - 480,481 good, 498 Black Screen/No audio
> AU9 Dish with Zinwell WB68 (I think, not home to see 100% on switch)
> ...


Everything is working now. Not sure why the 498 was out on me for a while, but it is working again...

Guess to late to change my response..


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

This morning @ 7:00 A.M. I could not get channel 498 at all.
Something happened during the day today and I am currently getting 498 on both tuners including audio and also getting 9300 & 9301 test channels as well.

See several post that states I had 498 but lost it today. Sure hope that it isn't one of those either they get it or we get it, but not both kinda things.

J C


----------



## mweathers (Sep 4, 2007)

Within the last hour, I checked 498. It seems to tune on both tuners. My 1080i lite on the HR20 lights up. But there is no picture or sound. Then I decided to check 9300 and 9301. Both are live and working fine. National Geographic came in at 720p. Discovery came in at 1080i. So, even though my 498 channel isn't showing a picture or sound, I am picking up the test channels, which look good.


----------



## SatNoob (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm now receiving 498 with audio. Yesterday the screen was only grey with no audio. But today everything seems to be working just fine.

Can see all test channels now (480,481,498,9300,9301).

HR20-100S w/ 0x18a

Mid-Michigan 48877


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm now able to see all test channels now too! (480, 481, 489, 9300, 9301)!


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

1 HR20-700 was sporadically getting 498, then only on one tuner, now getting 498 on both along with 480,481,9300,9301. The other HR20-700 has gotten 498 from the start of testing and also gets 480,481,9300, and 9301. My two H20-600's are receiving all also. Finally everything looks good!!


----------



## dlvh (Dec 15, 2006)

I am also able to see all 5 channels as well...480, 481, 498, 9300, 9301. However at the moment on 9300, I'm only getting 720p. That may change with programming!? 9301 is in 1080i

HR20-700S w/ 0x18a
West MI


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dlvh said:


> I am also able to see all 5 channels as well...480, 481, 498, 9300, 9301. However at the moment on 9300, I'm only getting 720p. That may change with programming!? 9301 is in 1080i
> 
> HR20-700S w/ 0x18a
> West MI


National Geo HD is a 720p channel, like Fox or ESPN/ABC, D*'s only passing along what they get.


----------



## dlvh (Dec 15, 2006)

RAD said:


> National Geo HD is a 720p channel, like Fox or ESPN/ABC, D*'s only passing along what they get.


I did know that at one time, but must have forgotten...thanks for that info! All is looking and sounding good here though.


----------



## R.I Matt (Jul 10, 2007)

R.I Matt said:


> I am in the same boat. For the first time since channel 498 was available all I get is a blank screen. Before I always got the congrats message. However 9300 and 9301 both look great, and test channels 480 and 481 confirm my BBC is working. Plus my signal strengths on 103 (B) is between 89 and 96 on all available transponders. So I am not worried. I would still feel a little better if that message was still on channel 498 though. Lol. Oh ya I have an H20 100.


Channel 498 is working for me again and everything else is still working great.


----------



## mkatts (May 24, 2007)

Had it, CE upgrade to 19D, lost it, upgraded to 19E, got it back. It was ont tuner 2 that gave me problems. Went away afeter the upgrade though.


----------



## martyp999 (Aug 31, 2007)

I voted this morning that I had never been able the see the slide on 498. I am happy to say now this afternoon, I can see it with both tuners on my HR20-700. I am also seeing the 9300 and 9301.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Can I change my vote now? LOL... it's back 
Actually getting
480
481
498
9300
9301... are all coming in fine now!


----------



## cbaker (Dec 20, 2006)

Just curious if those who cannot get 498 (but all the others) have waited. It took two of my units over 1 minute (almost 2 minutes in the second) to get the channel to come up. It would just say "searching for satellite signal (771)" until the channel showed up. It was coming up fine in previous tests this past week.


----------



## Steverehk (Dec 24, 2006)

Channel now works on both tuners, all boxes!


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

I am now getting 498 on both HR20s since 9300, 31 were turned on. Looks like the bugs are gone and we are ready for launch! This is D10 launch control.


----------



## kensnyd (Jul 6, 2007)

I am getting all test channels now,and they are looking good.


----------



## jrlaw10 (Feb 3, 2007)

jrlaw10 said:


> Intermittent success in South Florida.
> 
> Yesterday morning: 480 BBC (even) good / 481 BBC (odd) good / 498 good
> 
> ...


UPDATE: 480 good on both tuners / 481 good on both tuners / 498 good on both tuners (no audio) 9300 and 9301 coming in strong. I still think D* is tweaking so those with problems should not be so quick to despair!!

I do have new BBC's coming just in case!!


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

All my receivers are now getting everything just fine. So please take one of the No votes away.


----------



## DaveEv (Sep 20, 2007)

Juppers said:


> All my receivers are now getting everything just fine. So please take one of the No votes away.


Same here. couldn't get it before, without a lot of fiddling. Now it comes in right away.


----------



## jrlaw10 (Feb 3, 2007)

jrlaw10 said:


> UPDATE: 480 good on both tuners / 481 good on both tuners / 498 good on both tuners (no audio) 9300 and 9301 coming in strong. I still think D* is tweaking so those with problems should not be so quick to despair!!
> 
> I do have new BBC's coming just in case!!


One hour later: only working on one tuner


----------



## CerpinTaxt (Sep 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Tuner X / Tuner Y
> 
> Tune Channel 498: Tuner X is used
> Tune Channel 206: Tuner Y is used
> ...


Weird...a couple of days ago I tuned to 498 and it came in fine the first time I tried. I just tried it again and nothing, black screen. I re-did it using your channel sequence above and now I get it again 

No matter what I do now, I get the channel, but I am kinda worried that I had to use your sequence above to re-initiate it. Nothing is recording at the moment, so I assume both tuners are tuning in correctly...for now.

HR20-700
software 0x18a

Oh well, I get it now so I shouldn't complain


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

anyone getting like dual audio tracks on 498? like a mix?


----------



## clayface1000 (Apr 18, 2006)

Deleted -- posted in wrong thread.


----------



## Double E (Aug 19, 2006)

HR20-700 0x18a
498...No (was working previously)
480...Yes
481...Yes
9300...Didn't work with A&E, working with NFL
9301...Yes

HR20-700 0x19e
498...Yes
480...Yes
481...Yes
9300...Yes
9301...Yes

Both connected to Zinwell 6x8.


----------



## muzzymate (Aug 20, 2007)

HR20-700 0x19e

498 - No (it Was working before)
480 - Yes
481 - Yes
9300 - Channel not purchased
9301 - Yes. Seeing Discovery HD


498 - Simply a black screen. No audio. It once displayed the last frame decoded on 9301 but not sure the steps to reproduce it. Tried doing the switching tuners channel change trick but same results. 


Equipment:
HR20-700 running 0x19e software 
Slimline Dish
direct run from dish to receiver
BBCs installed
Component
Connected to internet


----------



## Ein (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm finally able to see the slide with no sound by hitting the pause button. Using the pause trick wasn't working before. Maybe they are close to find the solution.


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

HR20, 19d, no 498, 480/481 work, picture on 9300/9301.

tommac: are you sure you're on 498? 488 is a sports slideshow with music.


----------



## sine_n_name (Jul 11, 2007)

yes and yes, wasnt getting 498 before without rapid channel changes now both tuners are recieving it all the time


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

We lost channel 498 on both receivers at some point yesterday.I went through the process of tuning channels 498,206,207 and back to 498.498 still does not show up as of now.
HR20-700 with 0x19E
H20-600 with 0x2038


----------



## chef8181 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yesterday morning I voted no, no because Sun night (9/23) I still didn't have 498 working (gray screen) although 480/481 were working. Change my vote! I got home from work yesterday and tried out 498 again. It's working now. Bring on the HD!!!


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

chef8181 said:


> Yesterday morning I voted no, no because Sun night (9/23) I still didn't have 498 working (gray screen) although 480/481 were working. Change my vote! I got home from work yesterday and tried out 498 again. It's working now. Bring on the HD!!!


Same here, I've got 'em all now!!! :


----------



## MontanaVike (Aug 24, 2007)

I have an HR20-100 with current national release.

One tuner shows just a grey screen on 498.
Other tuner shows the "searching for signal" dialog.

All other test channels are fine (480, 481, 9300 and 9301)


----------



## Max_Pauer (Aug 17, 2007)

I was not getting 498 at all before, even with the published tricks. Now, once I initially tuned to 9300 and 9301 (both of which come in and look awesome on my set), 498 comes in on both tuners, sound and all. Very odd, but I am happy nonetheless.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

On my HR20-700 with the national release this morning I got a black screen on 498. 480, 481, 3900 and 3901 were fine. I was getting 498 fine over the weekend on this box. I tried tunning from a sd channel -> 498, local hd -> 498, national mpeg2 hd -> 498, 3901 -> 498. None of them worked, 498 was always a black screen.

On my other HR20-700 with the latest CE, all channels including 498 are fine.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Black screen on 498 now after working fine previously.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

HR20-700 - No longer getting 498 (was getting it until 7 pm last night)

H20-100 - Still getting 498. 

Very odd to me.


----------



## Bowtaz3 (Sep 8, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So... During the day today, some minor changes were made to 498... mostly as noted else where... audio was added to the feed...
> 
> So now that it has been a few days...
> 
> ...


Had it yesterday, just a black screen now. Mine is an HR20 but not sure of the model and software.


----------



## thread (Nov 26, 2006)

I've never had a problem receiving 498 and it's still working great now on both tuners. Audio included.

HR20-700 0x18a
Zinwell WB68 between the HR20 and the Satellite.


----------



## LoopinFool (Sep 1, 2007)

Add me to the list...
HR20-700 w/national release (0x18a)

I've had a picture on 498 since it first went up. Still got it after the music was added.
Some time last night it stopped working. I now get a black screen on it, or a still frame from a recently-tuned channel.
9301 is working fine, and 9300 tells me I haven't purchased it (I don't have sports or premiere, so this sounds right).

- LoopinFool


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

498 is just gone for me. I had it before, but it left and I can't get it back


----------



## jdjeff (Sep 20, 2007)

HR20-100s
Used to get 498. Now it is black screen. No tricks help.
All other of the channels received properly (although I had to look twice when I saw the NHL logo over a football game).

H20. All channels received properly


----------



## rmetcalf (Jun 5, 2007)

The head-scratching continues...

I, like others, again have inconsistent results between the various flavors of the HR20. The two -100s see all, the -700 has a blank (or still frame) on 498. All of them are on the latest NR (0x18A).

Go figure...


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

Was getting 498 now not, just a gray screen.
9300 stil getting channel not purchased.
Everything else comes in.
HR20-700 w/ national release
Zinwell multi
Slimline dish

Edited - 20 minutes later and 498 is back. I DVRd it just in case so I can sit and watch the congratulations message.


Went out and threw a football at the dish now not getting anything. I better order 10 more BBCs, that should fix it, right?


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I just got 498 back but no 9300


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

B Newt said:


> I just got 498 back but no 9300


Same situation here.


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

When I voted this morning I had not gotten 498 on my HR20.
I now have the slide w/ audio on both of my HD receivers.
Also good on 480, 481 - 9300, 9301.

HR20-100 sw 0x18a
H20-100 sw ox2021


----------



## ghostdog (Jul 6, 2007)

Hr20-100, latest software - 498, 'searching for signal' except for a brief frozen signal of A&E HD this morning.
Only channel consistently showing HD content, 9301, A&E HD this morning, 6am.
SAM 6802 MS.


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

498 is now working on my HR20-700. This is the first time for 498!

Now both of my HR20-100 and HR20-700 are showing all 5 test channels {480, 481,498,9300,9301}.

Also both of my H20-600's are also showing all 5 test channels


----------



## DrEricCarlson (Mar 6, 2007)

Just installed a Slimeline dish. I have good signal strength on 101, 110, 119, and 103b (very low signals on 99b and 103a but I assume that to be spot beam related). I can't tune to channel 498 or either of the 9300s. They don't show up in the guide and if I try to directly tune them I get "Channel unavailable". I currently have my HR20 directly hooked up to the dish to test for signals but I will replace my Terk multiswitch with the zinwell and will hook up the HR20 to the switch. I am not sure why I can't tune to ch 498. It seems like when others say they don't get they can at least tune to the channel or maybe I am missing something.

-DrEric


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

D* apparently turned 498 off a few days ago, but they have added test channels at 480 and 481 that are like 490 and 491, except for the 103(b) satellite.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Newshawk said:


> D* apparently turned 498 off a few days ago, but they have added test channels at 480 and 481 that are like 490 and 491, except for the 103(b) satellite.


Yeah, that's what the csr told me last night. I don't get with my H20 anymore.


----------



## cypher (Nov 25, 2007)

The BBC testing channels are there for 99 & 103. There is also a testing channel for 101,110,119.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

You go back in the threads 2 1/2 months and just start replying? Lots of threads up I have not seen in ages.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

This morning it looked like he had done a search for "poll" and got busy. Lots of polls revived that were long gone. New guy just letting his voice be heard.

Now that I look at his info, he joined yesterday and already has 64 posts. He has been a busy boy!


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Certainly has been! Was just curious how the old threads came up


----------



## canekid (Mar 30, 2004)

All the test channels come in black. Resetting the unit worked for me.

Sure this is an old thread, but mysteries still continue.


----------

